# 🎶 The Official TTF Music Thread! 🎶



## Erestor Arcamen

The previous music thread went 500+ replies and was in need of a refresher so I've locked the old one so you can still see what was posted and have started this new one as a pinned post. Share what you're listening to and what you'd love to share with your fellow TTF'ers 😁!

*If you're interested in seeing MORE of the excellent music that we love, check out the previous thread!*


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'll start us off with some Rush, in honor of Neil 🥺


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'll probably be listening to Rush all weekend, just an FYI.


----------



## Miguel

Acid in those eyes.


----------



## Halasían

I'll pile on to the Rush wagon... I shared in the old thread what an impact Rush had on me in my young life. Here is a post I shared on another site...

*Neil Peart*, drummer and lyricist of the band *Rush* passed away the other day at age 67. Thank you for all the rock n roll in my life (and for contributing to my tinnitus). Rest in Peace Professor...

















I liked what Dave Grohl of Nirvana/Foo Fighters said of Neil.


----------



## Halasían

Miguel said:


> Acid in those eyes.



And I'll get in on the Doors as well as I've been listening to then a lot this last week before the news of Neil.

_Don't Stop to Speak or Look Around
Your Gloves and Fan are on the Ground,
We're Getting Out of Town
We're Going On the Run,
And You're the One I Want to Come_
- Jim Morrison


----------



## Miguel

💚


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Lovely song from Taeyeon:





(You can turn off the captions if you want).

Edit: We don't usually post much commentary on music, but after thinking about it, I thought a little background might be helpful on this, since few here are familiar with Kpop.

Taeyeon has lost several friends to suicide, two of them just in the last few months, and has recently revealed that she herself is getting treatment for depression. This song seems to be like a letter written to herself; note how the line after the refrain changes each time, until she's telling herself to remember her words, when she starts to slip back into a dark place (the Korean title translates literally as "Words to Myself").

Something could be said about the imagery in the video -- for instance, that two of her friends' favorite colors were pink, while hers is light blue -- but my real reason for wanting to post about this, if I may, is because we have a number of young members here -- some very young -- who might be having a difficult time in life (I've been there). If you're feeling down, you can perhaps take some hope from the song's message, and the fact that even someone as popular and successful as Taeyeon can still suffer from depression.

But if you find yourself continuously depressed, or having suicidal thoughts, please, do what she did, and seek help.

Remember, _your life is precious._


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oops -- I missed Angelina Jordan's birthday last week, so a belated Happy 28th, Angelina!






EDIT: Always get thrown off by her voice -- I mean happy _half_ of that, Angelina!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And if the guitar player on the left looks familiar:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Hilarious and clever I guess 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Angelina does Bohemian Rhapsody, and:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>



2:14? 🤔🤩


----------



## Halasían

Love the vocals that come in at the 3:00 mark.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Jessica Rabbit! 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't think I posted any of MAMAMOO's pre-debut videos on the old thread, something I now remedy. From 2014:











It occurs to me, looking over their career, that from the very beginning, even when doing "sexy concept", it was always as self-confident, adult women, not aegyo-style, much less loli. Something to be admired, IMO.

Edit, 2022: Coming back here to replace a deleted video, I find these talented women still give me chills.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Olorgando

Argh! These "YouTube-link-collection" threads continue to give my six-year old and by now doddering low-end notebook a high fever whenever I call them up. I can tell by holding my fingers near the ventilation exhaust grille; now that the pictures of the links have shown up, it has calmed down again. 🥵


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían

A bit of vintage Rush pre Neil Peart. John Rutsey was a good drummer but he wasn't healthy enough to do the long tour of the USA and Canada....

_"Rutsey proceeded to miss a string of dates in 1974. We knew early on that John had problems with his health," guitarist Alex Lifeson told Louder Sound in 2016. "He had diabetes, and he was very concerned about whether it would be manageable for him on the road. We used another drummer, Jerry Fielding, and then John came back for a month of club shows. But that was it for John. We had to fire him. Neil joined us in August."_

... and as they say.... 'the rest is history'.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Trouble getting to sleep? Let Hwasa send you to the land of dreams with a little lullaby. . .


----------



## Halasían

Loving this beautiful mix/cover!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yowee!


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> A bit of vintage Rush pre Neil Peart. John Rutsey was a good drummer but he wasn't healthy enough to do the long tour of the USA and Canada....
> 
> _"Rutsey proceeded to miss a string of dates in 1974. We knew early on that John had problems with his health," guitarist Alex Lifeson told Louder Sound in 2016. "He had diabetes, and he was very concerned about whether it would be manageable for him on the road. We used another drummer, Jerry Fielding, and then John came back for a month of club shows. But that was it for John. We had to fire him. Neil joined us in August."_
> 
> ... and as they say.... 'the rest is history'.


A power trio, and some good stuff!
But I did go "waaaaaitaminit, did they speed up the video?" when Geddy Lee started to sing. OK, no, Heavy Metal falsetto or so. But after having listened to about 15 minutes, his voice started getting monotonous. Ian Gillian in his work with Deep Purple seems to show quite a bit more range (but then I do own 22 Deep Purple albums, so it's a very lop-sided comparison).


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Loving this beautiful mix/cover!


The singer has an awesome voice, no question. But the version does not even come close to holding a candle to the original. Maybe some Rock songs just do not translate into other genres.


----------



## Miguel

Temaso.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My wife and I watch the Masked Singer US version being from the US. I was bored so started finding performances from other countries and found this one if the German Masked Singer. This performance is hilarious. This is *Bülent Ceylan*, not that I know who that is.






This guy, Max Mutzke, won and has a really nice voice.





And just for a taste of the American version, Wayne Brady won. Highly deserved!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Interesting. Olorgando and I were discussing the show. It originated in Korea -- the US producer happened to see it on TV while eating in a restaurant in Thailand, and secured the rights.

Kim Boa, along with other members of Spica, appeared on the Korean version:






I take it only one of the "judges" recognized her soulful voice:





And they did worse with the other members, which shows just how shamefully under-appreciated these talented ladies were over there, leading finally to their disbandment. Drat.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Anyone should be able to guess who this is from the first note:




Or if not from the voice, then from the thighs. 🥵

If you can't, you haven't been following my posts. In which case --BOO! 😡


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Yeah we watched the first two seasons as they aired and then when I was bored yesterday after work I was watching some of the German and SK episodes. They're really entertaining.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> My wife and I watch the Masked Singer US version being from the US. I was bored so started finding performances from other countries and found this one if the German Masked Singer. This performance is hilarious. This is *Bülent Ceylan*, not that I know who that is.
> 
> This guy, Max Mutzke, won and has a really nice voice.


Both names ring only the dimmest of bells, and I haven't the foggiest notion of the kind of music they make.
The show ran on the, by ratings, channel two (not so named) of one of the two private TV conglomerates.
Neither my wife nor I ever, or at least rarely, watch anything of theirs. After a channel search a few months ago made necessary due to some additions, deletions and channel switches, I laboriously re-sorted the result so that the first 19 slots are taken by public TV channels, and slots 20 to 54 are given to the private bunch, including a handful of 24/7 teleshopping channels.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah we watched the first two seasons as they aired and then when I was bored yesterday after work I was watching some of the German and SK episodes. They're really entertaining.


Other Spica members on Masked Singer; Bohyung's power:





Jiwon's emotion:





And for those who don't remember what could happen when they were all together, a couple of reminders:










I swear, I'll convert some of you to Kpop yet!


----------



## Halasían

Going back to 1964 for The Animals take on an old classic blues song. It was they who gender-swapped the protagonist.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Going back to 1964 for The Animals take on an old classic blues song. It was they who gender-swapped the protagonist.


Don't believe I knew about this swap. But considering the earlier 1960s (things only became *really* raucous and raunchy in the 1970s in media, when the *suits* realized there was serious money to be made with this) it seems logical. "Dude" being a patron of a brothel was far more acceptable than "chick" working there ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And all this time I thought it was a rock version of this:





But that was a bluegrass version of this!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A live version of the mv I posted on page 1:




That was the last of 24 songs in a row she performed at the concert; not bad, for such a tiny thing.*

She just won several awards at the Seoul Music Awards, including a Daesang (Grand Prize) and Bonsang (Main Prize), so congratulations! Original Sound Track Award for "All About You" from Hotel del Luna:





* 5' 2" - 158cm
99lbs - 45kg
Just sayin'.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This morning I was in a very music-listening mood for some reason. I really don't like the Beatles at all but I really like their individual bands/music. Weird maybe I guess but they just never did anything for me lol.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Weird maybe I guess


Very. Maybe you need to


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> ... I really don't like the Beatles at all ...


PHILISTINE!!!  _(I'm channeling Douglas Adams of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" here a bit.)_
I do know a bit of what the individual band members did since the break-up. George Harrison's triple Album "All Things Must Pas" from 1970 and "The Concert for Bangladesh" triple album from 1971/72. Then Ringo Starr's 1973 "Ringo" and the 1976 "Ringo's Rotogravure". And John Lennon's 1975 "Rock 'n' Roll". Surprising myself, I also own Paul McCartney's 1971 "Ram".
"Band on the run", imo, is not the best that Paul ever did - not by a long shot; too schmaltzy for this hard rocker. 😡


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> PHILISTINE!!!  _(I'm channeling Douglas Adams of "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" here a bit.)_
> I do know a bit of what the individual band members did since the break-up. George Harrison's triple Album "All Things Must Pas" from 1970 and "The Concert for Bangladesh" triple album from 1971/72. Then Ringo Starr's 1973 "Ringo" and the 1976 "Ringo's Rotogravure". And John Lennon's 1975 "Rock 'n' Roll". Surprising myself, I also own Paul McCartney's 1971 "Ram".
> "Band on the run", imo, is not the best that Paul ever did - not by a long shot; too schmaltzy for this hard rocker. 😡



lol, well that's just the song that I happened to be listening to when I was on here that day


----------



## Halasían

And now for a retro time travel back to Canned Heat playing at Woodstock.
I just love the 2 minute slide at the beginning of 'Boogie' ...
















Bob "The Bear" Hite - Lead Vocals (R.I.P.)
Alan "Blind Owl" Wilson - Guitar, Vocals, & Harmonica (R.I.P.)
Henry "Sunflower" Vestine - Guitar (R.I.P.)
Harvey "The Snake" Mandel - Guitar
Larry "The Mole" Taylor - Bass (R.I.P.)
Adolfo "Fito" de la Parra - Drums


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another OST from Hotel del Luna:






If it's confusing, a hint: IU's character is a thousand years old.

And that's not just a firefly. 😁

Edit, April 2022: Nuts. That was one of my favorite fan-made videos from the series, taken down by YouTube "for copyright violations". Which I don't get, as many other, to my mind inferior, examples remain up. I should delete this, but I'll leave it here out of spite. Nyaaaah!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I didn't get a chance to listen yesterday but Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon turned 47 yesterday, so I listened to that masterpiece this morning on my commute 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since some of you guys are big on the music of half a century ago -- and there's been a nod to them above -- I post more of a band that loomed large in me yout'. A contemporary reviewer called their sound "poppy fields expanding to infinity", which seems fair enough, for their early material:






There was always a sense of expanding space of some kind creeping in, if not of "poppy fields". Sometimes it spoke of existential crisis, at least for this young Werther:





And this one got a lot of late-night play;


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> And now for a retro time travel back to Canned Heat playing at Woodstock.
> I just love the 2 minute slide at the beginning of 'Boogie' ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob "The Bear" Hite - Lead Vocals (R.I.P.)
> Alan "Blind Owl" Wilson - Guitar, Vocals, & Harmonica (R.I.P.)
> Henry "Sunflower" Vestine - Guitar (R.I.P.)
> Harvey "The Snake" Mandel - Guitar
> Larry "The Mole" Taylor - Bass (R.I.P.)
> Adolfo "Fito" de la Parra - Drums


For what it's worth … I managed to get my greedy little fingers, ages ago, on a double vinyl LP entitled "Hooker 'n Heat", Hooker being the near-legendary John Lee … 🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Since some of you guys are big on the music of half a century ago -- and there's been a nod to them above -- I post more of a band that loomed large in me yout'. A contemporary reviewer called their sound "poppy fields expanding to infinity", which seems fair enough, for their early material:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was always a sense of expanding space of some kind creeping in, if not of "poppy fields". Sometimes it spoke of existential crisis, at least for this young Werther:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one got a lot of late-night play;


Winwood … Traffic … Virginian, why is it (almost) always you that sends me to YouTube???
And now I am getting (not for the first time) seriously annoyed with that bunch!
Pete York, drummer for the Spencer Davis Group in the 1960s which included some guy name Steve Winwood.
I saw and heard him live in some music "cellar" in Nürnberg (Nuremberg) just before I met my wife.
Being there due to a buddy who "moonlighted" as a disc jockey while officially studying "something" at the University of Bamberg.
Pete York was the headliner, and on the inner sleeve of that vinyl LP I have the autographs not just of York, but also of the other three members of his then band.
I am just going nutty in trying to find THE (imo) best song on that vinyl LP, titled "Into The Furnace", second song on side 2, "Blue Mountain Roll", apparently written by the wind-instrument and the keyboard member of the band. Not for the first time I have found that the much-vaunted YouTube has serious deficits / blind spots **snort** ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

My imagination sometimes (often?) resembles a pinball in the same-named machine. Your post landed me with Gloria Estefan and Miami Sound Machine. Listened to a couple of versions, and I'm going to perpetrate this one on you (the most amusing one as far as the video is concerned), and the music really does rhythm, in contrast to the monotonous disco drone and the nerve-and-ear-wracking techno jackhammer.

Anyway:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now, something very special, particularly for those of us who have lost someone, whether recently, or long ago:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And here are a couple more lullabies to send you off to Dreamland, this time courtesy of IU:














You're welcome. 

Sleep well. 😩 😴


----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Now, something very special, particularly for those of us who have lost someone, whether recently, or long ago:



I just learned of someone's passing, i just saw this person once but i'm traumatized in a big big way. I rarely care about anyone anymore but this did hurt like a spear in the chest.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to Dark Side of the Moon because I missed listening to it on it's UK birthday, Marh 16.


----------



## Ithilethiel

In honor of Kenny Rogers


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Amid all the fear and panic, it seems like a good time for more calming music from IU:
















She's not only a talented singer and actress, but a warm, humble, and generous person, always bringing treats for the reporters who meet her at the airport, for instance.

A couple of years ago, when she was to perform at the MMA's, she invited a number of "unsung" among the industry -- backup singers, youngsters (she's been a professional since age 15), street musicians, and others who don't get the spotlight -- to appear on stage, be identified, and sing "Dear Name" with her:






I confess it brought a tear even to my jaded eye. (Sniff) 🥺


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ithilethiel said:


> In honor of Kenny Rogers



I was sad to see he died. This iss one of my favorites by him


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to Herman's Hermits today


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Knew a kid in high school, who named "Henry the Eighth" as the only song he "sort of liked".

He wasn't much into music. 

Ever hear this version?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Knew a kid in high school, who named "Henry the Eighth" as the only song he "sort of liked".
> 
> He wasn't much into music.
> 
> Ever hear this version?


No, I've never heard that one. I did see it when I was looking for some other Herman's Hermits music but hadn't listened to it yet.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Patty could sing some.

Getting back to my new favorite, IU sings in English!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I'd say this is pretty appropriate with the current circumstances


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Lucky for me this year Brit Floyd's tour started in Pittsburgh so I got to see them with my dad before they had to postpone/cancel


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

More bad and worrying stuff in the news, so time for some more blood pressure-lowering music from IU:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The Asian Taylor Swift?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The Asian Taylor Swift?


'fessin'-up time.
I had heard or read of the name, but as to anything more, it was a total blank.
So this old fart as usual shuffled over to Wiki, and the odd reason for my ignorance quickly became clear.
Born 1989, debut album 2006, genre … ok, not a pigeon-hole: "contains elements of pop, synth-pop, country, country pop, and rock."
This was the time when the highlights of my buying music stuff were the Eric Clapton's "Crossroads Guitar Festivals" of 2004, 2007, 2010 and 2013 (and there's been another one, after a long hiatus, in 2019!!!!!). When I discovered Blues / Rock guitar titans Stevie Ray Vaughan (yes, a bit late) and Popa Chubby). Clapton's 2004 CD "Me and Mr. Johnson", and even more so his CD / DVD of the same year, "Sessions for Robert J.", *especially* the mind-blowing DVD sessions.

But up against that "competition", it's no wonder that Taylor Swift, no matter how talented (or any others covering similar genres) didn't stand a chance to grab my attention. I mean, she would have had to be a combination of Bonnie Raitt and Bessie Smith (or the latter's later incarnation Janis) to do that. Yes, I could be an awful snob about my music at times - and I ain't exactly cured of that yet. _(When are the relevant shops opening again????? Just gotta have that 2019 "Crossroads Guitar Festival" DVD!!!!! 😲 )_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

For me, it was one drink of bourbon, one drink of wine, but close enough. 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> 'fessin'-up time.
> I had heard or read of the name, but as to anything more, it was a total blank.
> So this old fart as usual shuffled over to Wiki, and the odd reason for my ignorance quickly became clear.
> Born 1989, debut album 2006, genre … ok, not a pigeon-hole: "contains elements of pop, synth-pop, country, country pop, and rock."
> This was the time when the highlights of my buying music stuff were the Eric Clapton's "Crossroads Guitar Festivals" of 2004, 2007, 2010 and 2013 (and there's been another one, after a long hiatus, in 2019!!!!!). When I discovered Blues / Rock guitar titans Stevie Ray Vaughan (yes, a bit late) and Popa Chubby). Clapton's 2004 CD "Me and Mr. Johnson", and even more so his CD / DVD of the same year, "Sessions for Robert J.", *especially* the mind-blowing DVD sessions.
> 
> But up against that "competition", it's no wonder that Taylor Swift, no matter how talented (or any others covering similar genres) didn't stand a chance to grab my attention. I mean, she would have had to be a combination of Bonnie Raitt and Bessie Smith (or the latter's later incarnation Janis) to do that. Yes, I could be an awful snob about my music at times - and I ain't exactly cured of that yet. _(When are the relevant shops opening again????? Just gotta have that 2019 "Crossroads Guitar Festival" DVD!!!!! 😲 )_


Then you don't need Swiftamine (yet):





Here's Taeyeon doing the track I posted above, live at the 32nd Golden Disk Awards:






Surprising she could get through it, right after this moment:





It was an emotional night for everyone.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> For me, it was one drink of bourbon, one drink of wine, but close enough. 🤪


Not one bourbon, one scotch and one beer 😛?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Recipe for disaster!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Recipe for disaster!


Mixing here is practically *always* a *mis*match!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

For anyone else that likes Pink Floyd 😍








Pink Floyd to stream full concert videos during pandemic


hennemusic – daily rock music news at hennemusic.com




www.hennemusic.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Some really Cool Cats:






I assume the subtitles are by Google Translate.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I found this on YouTube today and had no idea before that that an acoustic version of this song existed. Echoes is my favorite song by them and this just makes me like it more. 😍😍😍


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I like CCR but this isn't great lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

An under-the-radar cross-cultural duet: John Legend and Wendy!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Taeyeon, performing live at a public park in Amsterdam:










And in Berlin:















Music: the universal language.

Edit: Late reflection: I wonder how many of the random passers-by at these things had any inkling they were getting an up-close, free concert by a superstar, as compared to her normal concerts?








's... Taeyeon Concert in Seoul (Kihno) - I + ending


But strong girl, you know you were born to fly ..._________________________________________________________________‘s... Taeyeon Concert held at Jamsil Arena...




youtu.be


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wheein has said she's not really into ballads, but she just recorded an OST song for the Kdrama "Hospital Playlist", and did nice job with it -- IMO:






That song, "With My Tears", is the latest of many covers. Here's one from a few years ago, with the composer at the piano:






The song carries a great deal of emotion for audiences because Seo Ji-Won, the original singer (who grew up in the US, BTW) committed suicide right after recording it, age 19:





Sigh. It never ends.


----------



## TrackerOrc

Currently enjoying my bi-annual Zeppathon (every Led Zeppelin album from start to finish).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Just released, a new one from a more mature IU, as she moves from fairytale to SF, featuring anime, and little bit from a member of BTS:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

RIP Little Richard.

And thanks for inventing Rock and Roll.


----------



## norrinradd

One of the favorites


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This is a fun little band from Britain in the 60s that I've always liked, Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich. They had a few hits in the UK and I find their music pretty fun and catchy 😁.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to one of my favorite modern band's now 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to some Zeppelin tonight 😎





🗽


----------



## TrackerOrc

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Listening to some Zeppelin tonight 😎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🗽


Just finished my personal favourite Zep album, Physical Graffiti. Perfect.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Listening to some Zeppelin tonight 😎
> 🗽


E (without parentheses) A, you should have learned by now not to mention LedZep in my pesence ...




When you do, things like this happen ...


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> E (without parentheses) A, you should have learned by now not to mention LedZep in my presence ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you do, things like this happen ...
> I'd heard the song (I don't remember), then heard it at a different location (don't ask) … "Stairway to Heaven" was chicken droppings compared tot his ...


----------



## rollinstoned




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another "piece of Eight" -- a live, acoustic version:





And in concert a few months ago, being adored by thousands of fans:






And why not? She's adorable! 😍


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I prefer this Pieces of Eight personally 😁





🤾‍♂️


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hmm. Seems strangely familiar, somehow. . .

Oh yes. Well I guess guess every six pages is good.

At least I can give it a like now!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hmm. Seems strangely familiar, somehow. . .
> 
> Oh yes. Well I guess guess every six pages is good.
> 
> At least I can give it a like now!



Lol I'm sure it's thanks to you that it popped up on my feed to watch 😂.

🍷


----------



## Alice

Well, I've recently found very nice song of one Russian singer. It's with russian lyrics (and terrible mistakes in it)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another Russian group I never heard of.
I like this! I may steal it for the Middle Earth thread!

International members always bring something new and interesting. Is TTF a great forum or what? 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, watch what you click, huh? Now I get Melnitsa on my recommendations -- not that I mind!

I don't know what the film is; looks like a Chinese ghost story, but I could be wrong, and I like the song:





Another one from this group. And this time, I recognize the film: Moon Lovers; Scarlet Heart Ryeo, starring none other than IU! Is that serendipity, consilience, or what?




Thanks, Alice! 😊


----------



## TrackerOrc

So the new Dylan album is due out in the middle of June, and now Neil Young is releasing a long-lost album from 1975; not a bad month coming up!


----------



## Ithilethiel

Keeping to Warren Zevon, his most well known and popular, always remember, "his hair was perfect..."


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Tulukastaz

I don't think this particular song is well known - but it is a good piece of music. (The brass instruments in the "background" are nice, and a good little Sax solo). His singing is "dynamic" and lyrical genious (generally speaking) - I assume he wrote the lyrics. If not, he still wrote much other good lyrics - Imagine being the most well known.


----------



## Olorgando

Alice Alice said:


> Oh and that's a folk song (I adore it). The singer's name is Melnitsa (Мельница)


I was surprised by the intro, I'd have thought it to be something Irish (the lyrics would have had to have been Old Gaelic, "obviously").
😳


----------



## Alice

Olorgando said:


> I was surprised by the intro, I'd have thought it to be something Irish (the lyrics would have had to have been Old Gaelic, "obviously").
> 😳



Oh, yes, this music tries to sound Irish, not Russian 
A very sad song actually


----------



## Tulukastaz

Olorgando said:


> I was surprised by the intro, I'd have thought it to be something Irish (the lyrics would have had to have been Old Gaelic, "obviously").
> 😳





Alice Alice said:


> Oh, yes, this music tries to sound Irish, not Russian
> A very sad song actually



The beginning (and at the end) sounded a bit like one element of Nordic folk. When the song kicks to start - it becomes a bit "Dutch" folk sounding, the flute being mainly responsible for that. The singing does have "Baltic" vibes. Interesting song. It has Celtic elements but I wouldn't say that it sounds Irish.

This is Irish (for me):
Tony MacMahon - My Love is in America / Castle Kelly





I really like the mysterious notes and tones in the second reel - Castle Kelly (it almost throws me back to some distant time - OR is it a bit like the music of the Elves?). My Love is in America is a bit more "hobbit-like"


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

A band I came across just today. Basically, Croatian Sabaton:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Fair warning: I'll be posting this one, when it comes out at the end of the month:





In the meantime, a reprise by all the girls:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían

Ithilethiel said:


> Keeping to Warren Zevon, his most well known and popular, always remember, "his hair was perfect..."


Love Warren!


----------



## Miguel

I love this song.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, it's Hwasa Time!
I don't see a full mv for Nobody Else yet, but she just dropped this one from the album:




Translation in the comments section.

Almost 6 million views already?!  *

Hwasasa! 🦁

And the same use of ambiguous and enigmatic imagery as in last year's "Twit":





* Edit: Went up to 6 and a half million overnight.


----------



## Olorgando

I’ve dug up a co-ed duet from the thread “What music are you listening to at this moment?” that EA has put to rest due to reaching size issues. Besides the fact that it’s one of my favorite songs anyway, I also noticed that besides the participants I had identified back in mid-November 2019 there are two non-trivial ones that I missed the first time around. The occasion was a Prince’s Trust live concert in 1986. I had identified Tina T. and Eric C. easily, as they shared lead vocals (and the latter did lead guitar, and the song was from his 1986 album “August” anyway, even then a duet with Tina). I’d also noticed (a bit more difficult) Mark K. as the second lead guitarist. And Phil C., who also was producer on “August”, was one of two drummers. Late in the video, I later recognized the “second” drummer: one Ginger B. Not a “second drummer” even to Phil C. in my book! And then the then relatively long-haired youngster on piano: Elton J. ...

The term “supergroup” suddenly takes on a whole new meaning.
The ballad fans should duck under blankets / cushions …


----------



## rollinstoned

Olorgando said:


> I’ve dug up a co-ed duet from the thread “What music are you listening to at this moment?” that EA has put to rest due to reaching size issues. Besides the fact that it’s one of my favorite songs anyway, I also noticed that besides the participants I had identified back in mid-November 2019 there are two non-trivial ones that I missed the first time around. The occasion was a Prince’s Trust live concert in 1986. I had identified Tina T. and Eric C. easily, as they shared lead vocals (and the latter did lead guitar, and the song was from his 1986 album “August” anyway, even then a duet with Tina). I’d also noticed (a bit more difficult) Mark K. as the second lead guitarist. And Phil C., who also was producer on “August”, was one of two drummers. Late in the video, I later recognized the “second” drummer: one Ginger B. Not a “second drummer” even to Phil C. in my book! And then the then relatively long-haired youngster on piano: Elton J. ...
> 
> The term “supergroup” suddenly takes on a whole new meaning.
> The ballad fans should duck under blankets / cushions …



Ginger Baker. the greatest drummer. Right next to Charlie Watts!


----------



## rollinstoned

"Oh your love is a sweet addiction
I can't clean you out of my veins
It's a life long addiction
That has damaged my brain"


----------



## Halasían

Remembering what was lost 49 years ago....





What a poet! Rest in Peace Jim.





The creator of the Rolling Stones faded away to black. Rest in Peace Brian.


----------



## rollinstoned

Halasían said:


> Remembering what was lost 49 years ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a poet! Rest in Peace Jim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creator of the Rolling Stones faded away to black. Rest in Peace Brian.


Brian Jones. the coolest mf to exist. Love the Doors too. 

Love that brand of bluesy rock stuff.


----------



## Olorgando

Brian Jones. Basically founding member of the by now famous / infamous "Club 27" in 1969. "Followed" in 1970 by Jimi Hendrix and Janis Joplin. Jim Morrison "followed" in 1971. Four giants. The "new membership" since then that I would rate even remotely in that class might be Kurt Cobain (iffy) and Amy Winehouse (less iffy). In the suggestion list of online articles offered by my browser MS Edge, due to a very recent update apparently Edge Chromium, there was one about "27 famous members of the Club 27". Eh ... I don't think I've ever heard of the 21 fillers to the above-mentioned 6 (or 4+2) to reach a total of 27. And in the late deaths, the term "Fentanyl" cropped up with frightening regularity ...
And btw, this is a classical case of "search, and you will find". Reputable statisticians will find clubs across all of the twenties by age (and some other decades, too). Bermuda Triangle BS territory.


----------



## Halasían

I always think of Robert Johnson as the founding member of the 27 Club (1911-1938)











And Kurt and Amy are not "iffy" in my book. Thay are full-fleged members.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> I always think of Robert Johnson as the founding member of the 27 Club (1911-1938)


There are tons of reasons that a guitar genius like Robert Johnson was ignored in his time. Elmore James, too.
Not a single one of them a good reason ...


----------



## Ithilethiel

Halasían said:


> Love Warren!



I'm a huge WZ fan too. He's one of my dad's favs. Here's another I think you'll enjoy...

We may not listen to WZ often, but when we do, so do our neighbors


----------



## Halasían

Ithilethiel said:


> I'm a huge WZ fan too. He's one of my dad's favs. Here's another I think you'll enjoy...
> 
> We may not listen to WZ often, but when we do, so do our neighbors


Yes! And of course you know I'll Sleep When I'm Dead...


----------



## Ithilethiel

Halasían said:


> Yes! And of course you know I'll Sleep When I'm Dead...



Awesome song! As of late, I sleep a lot and feel dead...heehee

I grew up listening to all these old tunes. Zevon was so great but underrated...he never reached the heights of another great, his contemporary, Jackson Brown. WarrenZ gone too soon.


----------



## Halasían

Ithilethiel said:


> Awesome song! As of late, I sleep a lot and feel dead...heehee
> 
> I grew up listening to all these old tunes. Zevon was so great but underrated...he never reached the heights of another great, his contemporary, Jackson Brown. WarrenZ gone too soon.


Jackson Browne ... I wore out my Running on Empty LP back in the day! I first heard of him when KZAM 92-5 FM in Seattle played These Days. Guys in school used to give me shit for some of my musical preferences, like Jackson Browne, New Riders of the Purle Sage, Doc & Merle Watson, Bob Marley and the Wailers, Alice Cooper, etc. that didn't fit into the 'Rock' genre stereotype of the day.


----------



## Ithilethiel

Halasían said:


> Jackson Browne ... I wore out my Running on Empty LP back in the day! I first heard of him when KZAM 92-5 FM in Seattle played These Days. Guys in school used to give me shit for some of my musical preferences, like Jackson Browne, New Riders of the Purle Sage, Doc & Merle Watson, Bob Marley and the Wailers, Alice Cooper, etc. that didn't fit into the 'Rock' genre stereotype of the day.



Ahhh what do ppl know...lol

My fav Jackson Browne song,


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This is so much like a short film, maybe it should be in the Watching thread.






Lyrics can be found in the Comments section.

Edit, August 21: I'm coming back here after a month, though I may be underscoring the obvious, but non-Kpop fans are probably unaware of the amount of hatred Hwasa receives from netizens: for her looks, for her dark skin, for her support for LGBTQ causes, for anything they can think of. 

Her message is clear enough: you can withstand the "slings and arrows" from others; the only "arrow" that can really wound you, _is the one you aim at yourself._


----------



## Halasían

....and an encore of the original blues recording of the song....


----------



## rollinstoned

Halasían said:


> ....and an encore of the original blues recording of the song....


Robert Johnson was freaking amazing, he sounds like two guitarists on a single guitar. Did you see that new picture of him that was discovered recently?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This one?


----------



## Olorgando

rollinstoned said:


> Robert Johnson was freaking amazing, he sounds like two guitarists on a single guitar. Did you see that new picture of him that was discovered recently?


That comment reminds me of a guitarist who, on a live LP from 1973, also sounds like at least two guitarists:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

😍


----------



## rollinstoned

Erestor Arcamen said:


> 😍


Ringo has aged so well...


----------



## Olorgando

That rings a bell!
Here's a version of "The Weight" by Aretha Franklin, with Duane Allman on slide guitar and King Curtis on sax:






And another Aretha Franklin song, "It Ain't Fair", my favorite, again with Duane Allman and King Curtis:


----------



## Halasían

The Dirty Mac ... a 'supergroup' before the term was coined. John Lennon of The Beatles on vocal and rhythm guitar, Eric Clapton of Cream on lead guitar, Keith Richards of The Rolling Stones on bass, and Mith Mitchell from The Jimi Hendrix Experience on drums.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Mmmm.... Electric Blues.... Jeremy Spencer can still play and sing like it's 1968...
From the Music of Peter Green celebration concert in February 2020. That is Bill Wyman from the Rolling Stones playing bass.


----------



## Olorgando

Ah yes, a "disciple" of that other giant of the blues guitar (besides Robert Johnson), Elmore James.
My wife kind of winces at the slide guitar, but I'm a total fan of it - if not "junkie".
Duane Allman and Ry Cooder are dangerous "pushers"!

Here's Elmore James's version of "The Sky Is Crying":






And also a version of "Standing At The Crossroads" for good measure:






Lawdy - take away the stuff by Johnson and James, and the Blues catalogue kinda shrinks!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found this video on YouTube. Not perfect but it's Rush so can't complain!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This performance caught me by surprise, when I saw it on MTV, back in the day. Bowled me over. I didn't know Rick had it in him.


----------



## rollinstoned

La La La LIES


----------



## rollinstoned

Halasían said:


> The Dirty Mac ... a 'supergroup' before the term was coined. John Lennon of The Beatles on vocal and rhythm guitar, Eric Clapton of Cream on lead guitar, Keith Richards of The Rolling Stones on bass, and Mith Mitchell from The Jimi Hendrix Experience on drums.


John Lennon couldn't rock much imo. Keith Richards is rock and roll.


----------



## Olorgando

When S-eS mentioned "funk" above, one band immediately sprang to mind - the Average White Band from Scotland!

Here's a version of their hit "Pick Up The Pieces" I like even better than that from the original album "AWB":






Then the title track from their third Album "Cut The Cake":






Repeating myself here, but still my ultimate favorite funk song: Rufus and Chaka Kahn "You've Got The Love":






😍😍😍


----------



## Olorgando

Sometimes YouTube comes up with suggestion gems! An instrumental version of "You've Got The Love":






😍😍😍


----------



## Halasían

A couple Rolling Stones songs in honour to Scarlett.....











When I think of the Rolling Stones live.. THIS is what I think of, not what they became after the mid seventies.











I had this youtube post removed from another site because it was deemed to glorify rape and killing.


----------



## rollinstoned

Halasían said:


> A couple Rolling Stones songs in honour to Scarlett.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I think of the Rolling Stones live.. THIS is what I think of, not what they became after the mid seventies.
> 
> [medial=youtube]flSmiIne-4k[/media]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had this youtube post removed from another site because it was deemed to glorify rape and killing.


If you wanted to introduce someone to their diverse range of styles in the music, and a kind of broad painting of their whole early career. 

I'd make a case the three you picked are perfect for just that. 

also that Midnight Rambler version is grooving, but i do think the Brussels Affair 1973 one is just the pinnacle of Midnight Rambler. (As gross as the lyric might be!)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One thing you can say about tsifteteli. . .







Well, several things, actually! 🥵😁


----------



## Halasían

When I think of Ron Wood, I think of this:





And when I think of Fleetwood Mac I think of this:


----------



## rollinstoned

Halasían said:


> When I think of Ron Wood, I think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And when I think of Fleetwood Mac I think of this:



Peter Green. He died recently, it's a shame the original group never reunited.

Also there's a really good Faces concert from maybe 1975 or 1974 with Keith Richards joining them on rhythm guitar and Ronnie Wood doing the lead. Honestly one of the best concerts I've ever watched.

...back when rock music was actually dangerous...


----------



## Halasían

rollinstoned said:


> Peter Green. He died recently, it's a shame the original group never reunited.



Yes, it was sad. Mick Fleetwood did try and make it happen and I'm glad they got the 'Celebration of the Music of Peter Green' concert done back in February before the shutdown. There are sources that said Peter Green was in the audience but wasn't in the mindset to perform in front of people. Mental illness is a tough thing.

I did make a thread in honour of Peter Green when he died.


as for my clip for today.... more Stones...






Love Bill Wyman's bassline here, and Brian Jones tripping on the Mellotron & Theremin.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I just stumbled across this gem: a live concert performance of a suite from one of my favorite Miyazaki movies, with the score's composer, Joe Hisaishi, conducting a huge orchestra and chorus, with clips of the film. Wow.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's another section of that concert:





I wish I could have been there.


----------



## Olorgando

Here's a performance that blew my mind the first time I saw and heard it the first time - and the second, third, fifth and tenth time. Jeff Beck at the 2007 "Crossroads Guitar Festival" organized by Eric Clapton. Playing a song called "Cause We've Ended As Lovers" (fair warning: this is *NOT* any country's Top 40 pop stuff, to put it mildly!). Jeff (the most versatile guitarist the legendary Yardbirds ever had, never mind those guys Eric C. and Jimmy P.) lets rip. But he has a young Australian female bassist, 21 at the time, named Tal Wilkenfeld, who lets fly some bass riffs that startle even him (I just noticed that the squeaky "noise generators" on my notebook are utterly incompetent to produce these sounds. in contrast to my 2008 tower with a wholly different sound card, run through active boxes and my be then if ragged, still high-powered headphones). It's worth plugging your numbers cruncher into a good stereo system ...






Ah, wth, I'll get on your nerves with the Beck / Wilkenfeld number that followed on the 2007 DVD ... even less "top 40" material ...


----------



## Olorgando

Not sure this is the R 'n' R Hall of Fame induction I remember - I think not - but Beck 'n' Page ...


----------



## Olorgando

Oh dear ...

In case you haven't noticed yet, I'm a guitar nut ...


----------



## Olorgando

I did find that R 'n' R Hall of Fame induction song Beck played, "A Day In The Life" by The Beatles, but despite 100% volume I could hardly hear *anything*.
So I'll drop this version by Beck in instead ...






YouTube suggestions dredged up the song immediately following with that Eric guy ...


----------



## rollinstoned

Jeff Beck was amazing. He in the running to replace Mick Taylor after he left the Stones. 

Kind of glad he never joined them really, his style is a bit overbearing for their brand of music. But he's great at what he does. His YARDBIRDs stuff is amazing.


----------



## rollinstoned

Jack Bruce from the Cream (and Graham Bond Organisation) and the great Mick Taylor from the Rolling Stones (and Bluesbreakers)


----------



## Halasían

Careful Gandolorian, saying 'Beck' may confuse the younger folk...

And watching the Easy Rider movie I forgot how great the soundtrack is...


----------



## Halasían

rollinstoned said:


> Jeff Beck was amazing. He in the running to replace Mick Taylor after he left the Stones.
> 
> Kind of glad he never joined them really, his style is a bit overbearing for their brand of music. But he's great at what he does. His YARDBIRDs stuff is amazing.



I love this clip made from when Jeff Beck and Jimmy Page played together for a hand full of shows in The Yardbirds.






Jeff Beck said that when he melted down on stage and quit it was because the band was guitar-heavy and lyricly light and his time with the band had run its course.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Careful Gandolorian, saying 'Beck' may confuse the younger folk...


Snowball's chance in hell that'll ever become my "Beck" meme in a musical context. 🙄
Then there's my closest living relative, a second cousin living in the Cologne area whose maiden name is Beck.
And a regional bakery chain with an an outlet about 200 meters from where we live called "Der Beck" ...
nah, no more room in the "Beck" meme cache for that guy ...


----------



## Miguel

Starts at 47:39






Play this low volume in the background if you like to add some mood to it:




or...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm not really a Red Velvet fan, despite their popularity, but I'm posting this just-released cover of a pleasant-enough BoA song, because Wendy is back, at least partly recovered from her terrible fall, late last year -- and I _am _a fan of Wendy:






I hope the reason they're sitting down for this is because it was done live, not because Wendy may still be having difficulties standing for long periods of time. But a broken pelvis is no joke.

Get well, Wendy. ❤


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The weekend's here! Who else wishes they could be partying* like it was 2019?






* Not to mention throwing plates! 😁
I doubt it would be approved at the Pony. 





Poor Mr. Butterbur -- he'd be apoplectic about the fate of his "crockery"!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The weekend's here! Who else wishes they could be partying* like it was 2019?


I guess you *don't* want any details of what my (non-) partying was like in 2019 (there are hardly any details, as it was) ... 😴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

C'mon, Mr. O, don't tell me you weren't throwing a few plates last year -- or was that your wife? 😁


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> C'mon, Mr. O, don't tell me you weren't throwing a few plates last year -- or was that your wife? 😁


Throwing plates (and other dishes - but nothing made of glass!) is a tradition in Germany for weddings - or rather just before, IIRC. Last wedding my wife and I attended, that of one of my handful of closest buddies, and his second one, was in 2008 ...


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Roahn theme remastered, more epic


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Eireni Papadopoulou, whom I posted in the "Greek Party" clip above, is actually a pop singer, which I guess explains her need to keep referring to her sheet music, on famous traditional Greek songs that many of the "guests" obviously know by heart. 

Latin-influenced music is making inroads into a number of cultures lately -- she seems to have gotten well on board:


----------



## Halasían

...and the 1st take with a fan of the music...


----------



## Aldarion

About Slavic migrations (though video suggests Vikings 🤪)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Ever wonder what the most random song you could find on YouTube is? I might have found one...


----------



## Hisoka Morrow

Just replace "China" into Gondor/Rohan...or any LOTR's nation from the Lyrics^^


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

_








Watch the power of The Kinks with rare footage of their 1965 Paris performance


Including 'Louie Louie' and 'You Really Got Me'




faroutmagazine.co.uk




_


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A treat for Trekkies.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A treat for Trekkies.



Also a treat for Trekkies


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Starbrow

NOOOOOOO! Not the Leonard Nimoy song. I will never unsee it.


----------



## Halasían

..... and then the mushrooms kicked in....


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

A beautiful cover of Fever Rey's song!


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wow, I haven't thought about this band in decades! Thanks!


----------



## rollinstoned

Their first album was great, almost baroque prog rock. Keith Relf was previously the Yardbirds singer wasn't he?


----------



## Halasían

rollinstoned said:


> Their first album was great, almost baroque prog rock. Keith Relf was previously the Yardbirds singer wasn't he?


Indeed he was. Here is a recording of the last vestige of *The Yardbirds* before they disintegrated into their parts. Their take of the *Jake Holmes* track was quite electric with the influence of *Jimmy Page*. The later *Led Zeppelin* had the same guitar arrangement but the lyrics were changed and re-arranged to what we come to know from _Led Zeppelin I __(side-note: *Chris Dreja* who was at first rhythm-guitarist then after *Jeff Beck* quit, took over the bass of the Yardbirds was an avid photographer and took the iconic photos of the members of Led Zeppelin that appear on the back of this first album__)_. The six tracks that were recorded were a sort of a precursor-mix of both the hard blues-rock of _*Led Zeppelin*_ and the avant-garde prog-rock of *Renaissance* as the last three minutes of the below track presents.






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

The first *Renaissance* album was quite good in that fusionish prog-rock way. *Keith Relf *and the drummer *Dave McCarty* were the remnants of the old Yardbirds in this first Renaissance line-up. Keith's sister *Jane Relf* added the female vocals. I didn't really care as much for the later more popular 1970's line-up with *Annie Haslam*. They were ok, just different. I do like the live clips of a brief transitional line-up with *Anne 'Binky' Collum* and the remnants of another band, '*The Nashville Teens*'. They appeared on a German music television show with some recorded European live shows and artistic clips, but the combo only lasted a few months. Here is one of their live performances... the band genuinely looks like they were having fun performing!






A sidenote ... _Binky_ and the drummer _Terry Sade_ got married after leaving the band and gave up music to raise a family.


Here is the clip of '*Mr Pine*' which was the only song this line-up contributed to the Renaissance song catalog...


----------



## Halasían

... this was the commercially successful incarnation of Renaissance... It's not that I don't like it, it just isn't what I got used to with the first couple albums ...


----------



## rollinstoned

Pagey and Plant stole quite a few tracks. That Jake Holmes one is most damming and I know they never credited him on the original LP release. 

They also stole the arrangement for "Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" from Joan Baez. Still love the band though, not my fave but still enjoyable!


----------



## Halasían

rollinstoned said:


> Pagey and Plant stole quite a few tracks. That Jake Holmes one is most damming and I know they never credited him on the original LP release.
> 
> They also stole the arrangement for "Babe I'm Gonna Leave You" from Joan Baez. Still love the band though, not my fave but still enjoyable!


Yeah in 2011 Jake and Page finally settled the legal differences by adding 'inspired by Jake Holmes' I'm Confused' on all future printings and releases and a cash payment. Joan Baez didn' actually write that song but did record it first. The song was written by Anne Bredon.

All Led had to do was give mention to the original writers but except for Willie Dixon, didn't. I read in a book that it was Peter Grant who said not to at the time, but who knows? Page was really good at hearing something and tweaking it and calling it his own.

I'm not all that hard on Jimmy Page. He did unearth a wonderful live recording of the last days of The Yardbirds and restored it...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And here's Numa Numa 2:





If that doesn't make you feel happy, you're just a hopeless grouch!


----------



## Halasían

A 1980's Brisbane protest song whose theme seems fitting for so many places in the world today


----------



## rollinstoned

In honour of their upcoming album!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

IU returned to Yu Huiyeol's Sketchbook last month, for a 12th anniversary special, where she performed many songs from her career, but I'm posting this unrecorded one:





Still one of the most calming voices in music; something many of us could use these days.

As a bonus, an encore -- after 14 hours of filming -- of "Lullaby":





Appropriate, as she herself suffers from severe insomnia.


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Nothing will ever outdo the original but these guys aren't awful...definitely not my favorite though.


----------



## Aldarion

I found this... just perfect.


----------



## Halasían

Enjoying some Haley Reinhart live from 2019...


----------



## Halasían

So I was listening to Faun on YouTube today and knew that longtime member Fiona had quit the band late last year. I thought it would be tough to replace her with all the talent on so many instruments and her singing voice... but finding out that Adaya has joined Faun was delightful news indeed!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

*



*


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Beytran70




----------



## Miguel

(1:26) ❤


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Erestor Arcamen said:


>



That was an amazing show on her 'Lo-Fi' tour! I think I watched every song on YouTube of that show. It's good to see the Croc has been renovated and that pesky post has been dealt with. The place probably doesn't smell like beer-puke and piss like it did back in the 90's grunge days either.

And now for something completely different...


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm still not reviving the Christmas Songs thread until December! 😛


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm still not reviving the Christmas Songs thread until December! 😛


Sunday the 20th would be quite sufficient. 4th Advent Sunday ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

People start itching for it, so December's OK.

Meanwhile:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Back with another one from IU. Sorry! 

Well, not really -- I can't think of anyone who can draw me in so much, just by singing softly like this. I find myself holding my breath, so as not to miss anything. 






Try her, when you're feeling down. She's a comfort.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Styx's album Equinox came out 45 years ago so I listened to it yesterday. Really good album from an awesome band.


https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL49D798F5A75E6C1B


----------



## Miguel

Rum with coke.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Jethro Tull (another favorite of mine) today


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I didn't listen to the entire deluxe edition that Spotify linked to, just the original album. Now I'm listening to another of my favorite bands, The Kinks:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I guess Fridays are now "listen to random albums while I work" days 😂


----------



## Midhiel




----------



## Halasían

Did we say it's December?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Corrective for winter blahs:






LOTS of captions available!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Released 50 years ago this year, excellent album


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And here's one from the first Kinks LP I ever bought, way back yonder (1966!):


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Midhiel said:


>


What's this? Another Kpop fan on TTF, finally? Hurrah! 

Now, I admit a weakness for the female side, as you can see by the posts I've been peppering our various music threads with -- IU, Taeyeon -- and Girl Groups -- Spica, and my fave girls, MAMAMOO! What can I say? So to balance things, a tiny bit, here's one from singer, songwriter, collaborator with, and mentor to, a lot of those girls, the late Jonghyun:





Greatly missed by many. 

On a (somewhat) more upbeat note, the latest from Taeyeon:


----------



## Aldarion

This is my new favourite song... until he releases the next one:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Following on from my previous post, IU sang a song by her friend and collaborator Jonghyun, on the third anniversary of his death:




An English translation can be found in the comments section.


----------



## Olorgando




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Midhiel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> What's this? Another Kpop fan on TTF, finally? Hurrah!
> 
> Now, I admit a weakness for the female side, as you can see by the posts I've been peppering our various music threads with -- IU, Taeyeon -- and Girl Groups -- Spica, and my fave girls, MAMAMOO! What can I say? So to balance things, a tiny bit, here's one from singer, songwriter, collaborator with, and mentor to, a lot of those girls, the late Jonghyun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatly missed by many.
> 
> On a (somewhat) more upbeat note, the latest from Taeyeon:


I didn't expect to find anyone else here! 🥳 I miss Jonghyun dearly - he was and still is one of my favorite artists. SHINee and SNSD were my first two kpop groups. And as far as I'm concerned, Taeyeon can do no wrong.

In a similarly sad, but beautiful vein...


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion

Check out his channel for many other awesome songs.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I found this random band's first album on vinyl randomly at a thrift store one time and decided to buy it. Listening now, I really like it.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I missed this on December 30:

I wanna be sedated.


----------



## Olorgando

The first of four sessions on the DVD of Eric Clapton's 2004 awesome DVD / CD combination "Sessions for Robert J" (as in Johnson), on my Blu-ray player. Johnson was one of *the* top blues standards composers, together with Muddy Waters and Elmore James (and Howlin' Wolf, and John Lee Hooker, and ...) without whose songs bands like all of Clapton's, Allman Brothers, Foghat and others given to blues-rock would have had much less to work with, be it cover versions or as inspiration. Certainly not for everyone's musical taste, but the gravity center of mine.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found these guys, they do good covers


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Found these guys, they do good covers


*GUYS???* I'm not *that* old, EA!!!
And it's definitely the same gal.
Funny how its seemed to be OK for the "chicks" (Baez, Mitchell, etc.) to strum along on acoustic guitars, while the "boys" wanted to keep the Strats and Gibsons for their own often pathetic antics. The only exception I can think of spontaneously (sans antics) is Bonnie Raitt. Got a couple of her albums from the 1970's, her 1971 self-titled debut, and 1977's "Sweet Forgiveness"; oh, and a 1995 live CD, "Road Tested". Oddly, Wiki claims this to be a double CD with 22 songs. Mine is a single CD with 16 songs.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

More of The Kinks for me today


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I had tickets to see Nick Mason when he was in Ohio in 2019 and unfortunately got the flu so couldn't go. I really like that they're playing the early Pink Floyd stuff, not the same things you hear on the radio all the time like Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here and The Wall. A Saucerful of Secrets and Meddle are two of my favorite PF albums so it's great to hear some of these older songs getting some attention.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, don't stop with tea!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Meddle is my favorite Pink Floyd album so this is awesome


----------



## Olorgando




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Today, the Wayback Machine is set for 1979.
(Or is it? 🤔).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I always knew about "pirate radio stations" but never really listened. So I've been listening to Radio Caroline and have really been liking it. They play some really good music!








Radio Caroline


Radio Caroline continues – with music from the past and present on DAB in selected UK towns & cities and on 648 AM to South East England, The Netherlands, Belgium and beyond



www.radiocaroline.co.uk





If you want to listen on your phone, most apps work but on Android, I've been using the Radiogram app. It also plays my local stations too.








Radiogram - Radio App - Apps on Google Play


Listen to your favorite radio stations! Radiogram is free and easy to use.




play.google.com


----------



## Olorgando

One of my all-time favorite Paul Simon songs, from that amazing Central Park live LP:


----------



## Olorgando

Not good - I'm getting nostalgic for molten-lava slide guitar - and that means Duane:


----------



## Olorgando

Not getting better - "Come On In My Kitchen", from the Duane Allman Anthology Vol. II, performed with Delaney & Bonnie:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Dedicated to all those who feel they're somehow out of step:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Some nice guitar work. But the text may contain too many "in-jokes" that sail way above my head.
What caught my eye was the picture of what, at a casual glance, might have been a Boxer dog, which my family once had decades ago.
But the rather stocky build, smallish ears, plus the song being from Britain, makes the larger, heavier Bullmastiff more likely.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, don't stop with tea!


Speaking of food. . .


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Speaking of food. . .


As it's your fault (what else is new!) that I listened to quite a bit more of dear Weird Al (your link wouldn't play here, so I had to pop over to YouTube), I had this thought that food and drink go together. Not my (alcoholic) drink, let alone favorite, but way up there on guitar riff territory (hadda go back to Nov. '19 to find it). Enjoy (or flee, as is your wont).


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> way up there on guitar riff territory


Shredding's for the birds, Mr. O.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Shredding's for the birds, Mr. O.


These ain't boids (as denizens of Brooklyn are legendarily purported to have pronounced it at least until the Dodgers moved to L.A.)
And to fans of a different band and genre: yes, there once was a band with that prefix "Mahogany" ...






Fly, you fools! 😈

Gettin' worse: Stevie Ray:






Johnny W. with kid brother Edgar and some guy named Rick Derringer:






So I'm a boid! 😛


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> some guy named Rick Derringer:


Who's doing the Eddie Van Halen guitar riff on Eat It, which he also produced.

It's a real time warp.






And, for old time's sake, the Glee version:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> It's a real time warp.


I have TRHPS on DVD (and the original TRHS London cast on music-CD).
I was hesitating about posting it here.
But now I must post my favorite song from whatever (Tim Curry was part of the London stage cast, too) - right after "Time Warp", as you will notice.

Enjoy, or flee (be you fools or no) 😈.






Boy, there were a ton of bands that could have been improved by having Tim Curry as a singer!
And a young Susan Sarandon ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Today's David Gilmour's 75th birthday so I've been listening to him and Pink Floyd a lot. This is one of my favorites 😍


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

And one more 😍


----------



## Aldarion

@Erestor Arcamen You just made my day!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Aldarion said:


> @Erestor Arcamen You just made my day!


Happy to help


----------



## Olorgando

The strange ways songs sprout from the mulch ... best version (the crispest) I have found of this one:


----------



## Olorgando

Nostalgia getting older - again, the crispest version of the song I was able to find, a remaster:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Shredding's for the birds, Mr. O.


Oh s**t.
I have the studio version of this artist's take on a song first brought to prominence by Jimi (an old blues song).
Besides more that one version of his, I also have several other versions by very brave, or occasionally foolish, guitarists. Ritchie Blackmore certainly pulled his version off, a did the following guy, a genius guitarist who never came really close to stardom and succumbed to one of the too many self-inflictions of musicians, at the age of not quite 49 in 1988.
I was going to post only the studio version (from his third solo album), but wandered away from my PC due to "ceramic" reasons after having (re-) heard that version on YouTube. When I returned a live version was playing ...

I apologize (sort of) in advance to all who are not partial to electric guitars erupting volcanically.
But I just could not resist this, or these, post(s), to make a point (I think) directed at our estimated sage (he's certainly older than I am) "Squinty":











Dude, *THIS* is shredding!


----------



## Aldarion

And back with indie music:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I see I've been slacking off on my Moomoo duties, so here's a recent clip, 15 straight minutes killing a live medley of songs from their 2014 debut through today, on Dingo's appropriately named "Killing Voice":





No surprise, given that their concerts average 4 hours. 

And who else could look and sound so good, while wearing dorky Pokemon costumes, and singing about Pikachu? 😂


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Got a couple of my favorite Pink Floyd albums on vinyl 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'll wait for shellac. 😁

Or maybe wax cylinder. . .🤔


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to another favorite band, ELO, today


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Listening to another favorite band, ELO, today


Oh yes! With a song written by the true King of Rock 'n' Roll, Chuck Berry (Elvis was a good Steward). 🎸
And also one of those songs that, if a party seemed to be sluggish, got slapped on the turntable to raise the heat. 🎸🎸
Chuck Berry and Little Richard figured big, even huge as authors (or original performers) of those "motivating" songs. 🎸🎸🎸
Though most of the time in cover versions; but which later giants of Rock *didn't* do covers versions? 🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I seem to recall some other guys doing it. Who was that now? 🤔 

Oh yes:






But then:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I seem to recall some other guys doing it. Who was that now? 🤔
> 
> Oh yes:


No kiddin? But that senseless background shrieking squeal is what drove them away from touring ...
Thank goodness!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And that was a small venue. At Shea Stadium, they couldn't even hear themselves.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Celebrating St. Patrick's day 🙃


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

My wife's into AJR and has this helped get me into them some too. They I'd a really cool job of explaining how they make their music.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Olorgando

If I post here, at least veterans of the site know that what follows is definitely not "easy listening".
Janis never was, in anything recorded.
The following song, from the "Cheap Thrills" LP with Big Bro, may not rank high (or be well-known) even among Janis fans.

"Turtle Blues".

A strange song in ways among those recorded for the LP.
Seemingly recorded in some bar, the background noises would fit. Unplugged.
Credited only to Janis without collaborators.
A raw blues that Bessie Smith might have appreciated.

(_Appropriate health warnings have now been duly issued._)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Your video's not available in my country , was this what you shared? btw I love Janis Joplin.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Your video's not available in my country , was this what you shared? btw I love Janis Joplin.


Yep, the version from the "Cheap Thrills" album with Big brother and the Holding Company from 1968. The clip I chose has the album cover.
Complete with the sound of breaking glass at the end of the guitar solo.
Seems there are issues about YouTube clips when borders are crossed; I've had several with links in posts by Miguel.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían

Of _all_ the 1960's musical acts, the one I could be very happy not ever hearing again is Janis Joplin. Her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.

Now someone I can get into is Beth Hart...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How about a little Japanese-Chinese mashup?





Yikes. I click on one MMD video out of curiosity, and now youtube's inundating me!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> ...
> Now someone I can get into is Beth Hart...


Yo.
2013 Crossroads Guitar Festival.






Jeff Beck, singer Beth Hart, fire-fingered bassist Australia's Tal Wilkenfeld (still looking underage at then 27 26 - she first played with JB in the 2007 CGF), and an uncredited (as far as I can tell) female violinist.

How does this shrunken Leprechaun manage to populate the stage with three such ...

Dang. Keep forgetting. He's by far the most versatile genius of the three guitar giants who played guitar for the Yardbirds.
Every time he showed up in Clapton's Crossroads Guitar Festival, his performance was an absolute highlight. If you can, listen to his sets.


----------



## Olorgando

*Major health warning!*

How to top that?

John McLaughlin at the 2004 CGF, maybe ...






Or the 2007 installment ...


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> Jeff Beck, singer Beth Hart, fire-fingered bassist Australia's Tal Wilkenfeld (still looking underage at then 27 -


Tal _always_ looks fifteen...


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Of _all_ the 1960's musical acts, the one I could be very happy not ever hearing again is Janis Joplin. Her voice is like fingernails on a chalkboard to me.
> 
> Now someone I can get into is Beth Hart...


The lady might not share your views on Janis.

From the Wikipedia article about her:
"At the same time [1999], Hart was singing the lead role in _Love, Janis_, an off-Broadway musical based on Joplin's letters home to her mother."

And at least one of her musical collaborators sees some similarities; again from the article:
"Describing his collaborator's performance at Blue Balls Festival in Switzerland, Joe Bonamassa told Music Radar: "I was totally knocked out by Beth. Here's this lady who's acting like I'm the cool one, and meanwhile I'm thinking, Man, she's got it all. She's the new Janis Joplin, Tina Turner - the real deal, you know?"


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> The lady might not share your views on Janis.


I don't give two ... or even one turd. I like Beth Hart and Tal Wilkenfeld, and I can't stand Janis Joplin.
It doesn't matter what Joe or anyone else thinks to me. Janis is overrated, and Beth is underrated in my book. You have given me an idea for a new thread...


Moving on (again) ... If you want a contemporary, then look no further than Grace Slick...


----------



## Olorgando

Memory fails *when* I accidentally stumbled across this performance by Jeff Beck.






but memory is stuck *with* it. 😍


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Interesting story about unearthing old Medici music manuscripts:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Miguel said:


>


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Interesting story about unearthing old Medici music manuscripts:


I'll take your word for it as it isn't available in my country.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe you could try Googling "CBS Sunday Morning". I don't know why things get blocked like this. What's the point?


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Moving on (again) ... If you want a contemporary, then look no further than Grace Slick...


With their mega-hit "Somebody To Love" on it twice? Not that I'm really complaining; I did a fast-forward through the rest.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Maybe you could try Googling "CBS Sunday Morning". I don't know why things get blocked like this. What's the point?


U.S. network stuff seems to get blocked to Australia regularly. I could, but it's easier to just take your word for it.



Olorgando said:


> With their mega-hit "Somebody To Love" on it twice? Not that I'm really complaining; I did a fast-forward through the rest.


So Gandolorian, you looked for the one song you wanted to hear and listened to both takes? This one is for you ...


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> So Gandolorian, you looked for the one song you wanted to hear and listened to both takes? This one is for you ...


I wasn't looking for any song, I'm unfamiliar with almost all of their stuff due to lack of interest.
STL is the only one I recognized - "oh right, they did that one" - and the snippets of the others I listened to only reconfirmed my disinterest.


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That voice! 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I haven't posted anything from Angelina in a while, so:





She's all of 15 now. Nice to see her getting back to her jazz/blues roots.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Thorin has never been mellow -- but he was hardcore. And hardstyle!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## The Golden Flower

I'm sure someone has posted this song in the 17 pages of this thread, but I'll post it anyway. A classic, thought to be written about The Return of the King.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> So Gandolorian, you looked for the one song you wanted to hear and listened to both takes? This one is for you ...


I heard the intro to the next song!!! A notch above (at least! but the air gets very thin here ...),
It's Squint-eyed Southerner's fault (as all YouTube stuff I've perpetrated here is).


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, yeah? In that case, _this _is _your _fault:





For that matter, so's this! 😁
*



*


----------



## Olorgando

Yo, bro ...
I answer with slide lava live, meaning Duane ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to another favorite band of mine today ☺️


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A lovely new song from lovely Wendy:





Or two. . .


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, and here's IU, doing a snippet of a new one:





I'm hoping to see a full live version soon.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, I like the song, but it's getting weird.




Dictators:





Harry and Co.





Everyone!


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

Here's one from my high school days in the US that I just listened to after a long time:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


Puppies! I *am* a boomer, and don't get into a trivia tussle with me about things before Y2K! 
(as for after - did anything happen after 9/11? Nothing good, is my guess, that's when things started going downhill ...)


----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


----------



## Miguel

Darkness (2:08)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A song that popped into my head today, just as it's been doing, off and on, for 50 years:





Hi to all my Pamelas out there -- wherever you are.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Listening to another favorite band of mine today ☺️


Hm. I must say I like the original from their super-album "Aqualung" better ... 
Tina Turner also has a version of "Nutbush City Limits" on a live LP that definitely put me off - rushing through the set?


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>


OMG I can relate! 😂


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

These guys do some really interesting covers


----------



## Miguel

That (1:19) 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Finns. 😊

Swedes:


----------



## Ealdwyn

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Finns. 😊
> 
> Swedes:


Love Kent. One of my favourite bands ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> A song that popped into my head today, just as it's been doing, off and on, for 50 years:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi to all my Pamelas out there -- wherever you are.


12-string slide guitar!!! Even Duane (or Ry, or ...) didn't try that. But Leo was and is peerless ... 😲


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> These guys do some really interesting covers


Hoooo boy! Ya wanna do covers of Hendrix, Cream, Zeppelin, Sabbath or Purple ... ya gotta be *really* good - or damn fools!
These guys are really good ...


----------



## Olorgando

Miguel said:


> That (1:19) 😍


This would be this Deep Purple Song?
Their Zeppelin cover was definitely better ...


----------



## Miguel

Olorgando said:


> This would be this Deep Purple Song?
> Their Zeppelin cover was definitely better ...



Have i ever mentioned that i love the first singer?.

Listen to that howling at the beginning...That's me when i see Celeborn carry Galadriel into his carriage...Auuuuu!!.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Y -- porque no? -- esta, tambien 😊:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Slap me for reposting, but a year -- and 14 pages -- later, I still haven't found a happier-_sounding _song, about such a sad subject:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Miguel is mostly the one who finds clips that are not available for viewing to me.
This time you've managed to dig one out, EA.
So, who is it? Can't even see that.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Miguel is mostly the one who finds clips that are not available for viewing to me.
> This time you've managed to dig one out, EA.
> So, who is it? Can't even see that.


Yes - Sound Chaser from their album Relayer. How about this one?


----------



## ulfang

two steps from hell are the best band ever no offence to anyone else


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yes - Sound Chaser from their album Relayer. How about this one?


That one works.
Though at first I thought the link had misdirected me to something by John McLaughlin's Mahavishnu Orchestra! 
Wiki clears it up, the 1974 album "Relayer" was a foray by Yes into Jazz Fusion territory.
Something I can listen to every once in a while (I have several of McLaughlin's albums, and by others of the genre), but by no stretch of the imagination easy listening or background music territory! 😁


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> That one works.
> Though at first I thought the link had misdirected me to something by John McLaughlin's Mahavishnu Orchestra!
> Wiki clears it up, the 1974 album "Relayer" was a foray by Yes into Jazz Fusion territory.
> Something I can listen to every once in a while (I have several of McLaughlin's albums, and by others of the genre), but by no stretch of the imagination easy listening or background music territory! 😁


Yeah, it's definitely not my favorite album by them (that would be Close to the Edge or Fragile probably) but it's a good one to listen to once in a while.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Yeah, it's definitely not my favorite album by them (that would be Close to the Edge or Fragile probably) but it's a good one to listen to once in a while.


"Fragile" is the only Yes album I own. But I've certainly listened to Bachman-Turner Overdrive's "Not Fragile", released two years later, far more often.
In case anyone's interested:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Live versions of some mvs I posted earlier:

Wendy:





Wheein:




No subs on those two, sorry.

Hwasa!




Captions available for that one, fortunately, as she talks about the song, afterwards.

These ladies can sing.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

ulfang said:


> two steps from hell are the best band ever no offence to anyone else


Thanks, ulfang -- I'm gonna play that while reading my next SF novel. 

Meanwhile, here's something for you to check out:





And since I didn't see you on the New Members forum, welcome to TTF! 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

On the old music thread, I posted a couple of cuts from this album that featured in the mental life of my 17-year-old self, but I'd never seen this footage until today:




If you'd just like to try a sample, here's the beginning, including the introduction cut off in the longer version, with better picture and sound quality:





I'd be interested in learning more about the circumstances.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's another bit of Steve Marriott, almost 20 years after the performance I posted yesterday :


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Obscured by Clouds released by Pink Floyd this day in 1972, one of my favorite underated albums by them


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


>



Ibrahimović! 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

C'mon -- how much would you ask of one man? It's the Kiffness.

Update:


----------



## Miguel

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> C'mon -- how much would you ask of one man? It's the Kiffness.
> 
> Update:



That's a pretty neat looking blue ukelele Kryštov is playing.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I want that bass whistle.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's a nice Covid-era video of the theme song from a 1969 Soviet cartoon show. 😊





There are English captions available.

Hey, wait a minute -- is that Taylor Swift singing in Russian at :47?


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This duo has done a number of songs for anime -- including this one -- but they also make separate mvs, as here:


----------



## Aldarion

Found this song, yesterday I think, and immediately fell in love:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to one of my favorite Pink Floyd tracks today, Wish You Were Here. It's fabulous and I could probably listen to it on repeat w/out tiring of it.


----------



## Radaghast

I think that's probably my favorite Floyd song.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another one from Garnidelia -- not that anyone cares 😭 -- but I'm curious about the clips with the kids. Are they from a film or TV show?





Anyone know?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Back again -- this time, with one of the great.moments in music history:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And this ought to satisfy the most diehard shredding fans:


----------



## Olorgando

Something I found by one of my favorite guitarists, Paco de Lucia (from 45 years ago ...):


----------



## Olorgando

I am utterly unable to resist posting the probably greatest live acoustic guitar event of all time here (very likely posting at least for the second time).
Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, and Paco de Lucia, three absolute titans of the guitar, in the vinyl album they issued in 1981.
I saw the three in (West) Berlin in 1983, where they played the album set.
And I remember that the venue erupted like a volcano after they performed this number (not the only time ...).
I just missed grabbing hold of the rafters ... 🤪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another one from Wagakki; this splits Western and Eastern instruments down the middle:





But, note to Western rock bands: Acquire some taiko drums, ASAP.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel

The other version:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Here's another new discovery -- at least for me:









Captions available for that one in English, Spanish, and other languages.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Amazing album released 44 years ago today.


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel

Melko at the 2nd music:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

This one has a dragon:


----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Miguel




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


Oh, we're going there, are we? 
OK:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, we're going there, are we?
> OK:


Where are we going?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Erestor Arcamen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're going there, are we?
> OK:
Click to expand...




Erestor Arcamen said:


> Squint-eyed Southerner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, we're going there, are we?
> OK:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are we going?
Click to expand...

I don't know *where* you two guy are going. You've definitely lost me! 🥴

But for some reason, it makes me want to give a listen to a recently, massively covered classic:






🎸🎸🎸😛😝😜

Now look what you've done. I'll just throw another couple of ear-shredders at you ...

Ram Jam









Ram Jam - Black Betty (Official Audio)


“Black Betty” by Ram Jam Listen to Ram Jam: https://RamJam.lnk.to/bestofYDSubscribe to Ram Jam on YouTube: https://RamJam.lnk.to/subscribeYDFollow Ram Jam:Fa...




youtu.be





Procol Harum









PROCOL HARUM - Whiskey Train


1970 LP ''HOME''TROWER - REID !!




youtu.be





Fly, you fools!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Where are we going?


Here, apparently:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> I don't know *where* you two guy are going. You've definitely lost me! 🥴
> 
> But for some reason, it makes me want to give a listen to a recently, massively covered classic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🎸🎸🎸😛😝😜
> 
> Now look what you've done. I'll just throw another couple of ear-shredders at you ...
> 
> Ram Jam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ram Jam - Black Betty (Official Audio)
> 
> 
> “Black Betty” by Ram Jam Listen to Ram Jam: https://RamJam.lnk.to/bestofYDSubscribe to Ram Jam on YouTube: https://RamJam.lnk.to/subscribeYDFollow Ram Jam:Fa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Procol Harum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROCOL HARUM - Whiskey Train
> 
> 
> 1970 LP ''HOME''TROWER - REID !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youtu.be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly, you fools!


I have no idea where we're going either but here's another song


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And here's another:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And here's another:


I just watched that one yesterday, love th stooges 😁

Here's more music


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I have no idea where we're going either but here's another song





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And here's another:


Confusion reigns relentlessly ... 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe a bit of good ol' country bluegrass will clear things up:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I see where you're going now





Or this?


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Maybe a bit of good ol' country bluegrass will clear things up:


You failed to define which *country* ...
John McLaughlin would have gone *nuts* trying to play with those huge plectrums ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yep -- much like the banjo, except fretless, three-stringed, and played with only two fingers and an ice scraper! 😀

But -- the tsugaru style has similarities with bluegrass, as I mentioned in the Watching thread.


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> I see where you're going now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or this?


Good for you, EA. I remain confused, so you'll just have to deal with my confused ramblings (ZZ Top came to mind briefly, but ...)











Lawdy, there's so much good stuff on the LP. One of the few *serious* competitors to Sgt. Pepper ...






https://youtu.be/9AMby6djSzg?list=OLAK5uy_m6o7D222tBtDDnUNVvEhPAeQVKjcrIxyc

And a cooling-off song to (perhaps) get you calmed down ...

https://youtu.be/KBAN1thF0-4?list=OLAK5uy_m6o7D222tBtDDnUNVvEhPAeQVKjcrIxyc

erm, or maybe I meant this song?









Wond'ring Aloud (Steven Wilson Stereo Remix)


Provided to YouTube by Parlophone UKWond'ring Aloud (Steven Wilson Stereo Remix) · Jethro TullAqualung℗ 2011 Parlophone Records Ltd, a Warner Music Group Com...




youtu.be


----------



## Olorgando

Olorgando said:


> ... John McLaughlin would have gone *nuts* trying to play with those huge plectrums ...


Come to think of it, a guitar genius like McLaughlin would probably have been able to adapt to them ...
But _*that*_ would then have been Shamisen playing like none ever heard before ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Yep -- much like the banjo, except fretless, three-stringed, and played with only two fingers and an ice scraper! 😀
> 
> But -- the tsugaru style has similarities with bluegrass, as I mentioned in the Watching thread.


Not sure what some of those words (tsugaru) mean but this won't has a banjo, so bluegrass?


----------



## Olorgando

Don't know much about bluegrass; I *do* have a 1969 vinyl LP by Ray Stevens (a live performance).
Plenty of good stuff on that LP, but this is my favorite, and the LP title, to boot:






HEY! THIS one's just as good: 






What the hey, here's the whole album:



https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lSSJ0LlV6t_DGnvKxHCKN809iw7ZRczJM


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Don't know much about bluegrass; I *do* have a 1969 vinyl LP by Ray Stevens (a live performance).
> Plenty of good stuff on that LP, but this is my favorite, and the LP title, to boot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY! THIS one's just as good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hey, here's the whole album:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_lSSJ0LlV6t_DGnvKxHCKN809iw7ZRczJM


Second video doesn't work in the US


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Not sure what some of those words (tsugaru)





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> as I mentioned in the Watching thread


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 10099


Ah sorry I remember reading that from the Watching thread, just reread it. That was a while ago lol


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Waay back a month ago! 😂

I haven't watched the series yet, but this is my regular wakeup music lately:





SHAA!

Or maybe it's 
JAH! 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

While I'm on the subject, a reminder that Wagakki Band's Beni plays a mean shamisen, too:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

But, as you guys seem to be stuck on novelty songs. . .


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Second video doesn't work in the US


Er, OK, here's another version (maybe) of the original






Another one from a show Stevens apparently had in 1970:






and a later version; hope one of them works:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Er, OK, here's another version (maybe) of the original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from a show Stevens apparently had in 1970:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a later version; hope one of them works:


Yup those three worked


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Now do Homer and Jethro Tull.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Now do Homer and Jethro Tull.


Not Homer but close enough


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And -- though he never comes here -- just for Elthir:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

So. . .if nobody likes Wagakki Band's version of Senbonzakura, how about Lindsey Sterling's cover (albeit in "other guise", i.e., Hatsune Miku 😁)?


----------



## Radaghast

I don't know if anyone else here listens to Metallica but here's an odd cover of their song "Motorbreath", a track from their debut album Kill 'Em All.






I wonder if it's supposed to be ironic. Here's the original:


----------



## Miguel

(2:10)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Bye, bye, Don.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since I'm dipping into the past:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Got some new vinyl to listen to 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I used to have this one:


Sold it, many years ago, when I was starving. 😢


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Ciderwell

Palm Trees (Love Guitar)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found this random music and kind of like it


----------



## Ciderwell

John Lennon


Some call it magic - 
it's just a walk in the park.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Big news for ABBA fans:









Mamma Mia! ABBA Is Back After Nearly 40 Years


The iconic Swedish pop group ABBA announced that Voyage will arrive in November, with a high-tech virtual concert to follow in 2022.




www.npr.org


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Big news for ABBA fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamma Mia! ABBA Is Back After Nearly 40 Years
> 
> 
> The iconic Swedish pop group ABBA announced that Voyage will arrive in November, with a high-tech virtual concert to follow in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


🤮


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Melkor

I listen lately often Fallen Sanctuary from Serenity. 






But also returning to The Black Halo from Kamelot.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

A day late but listening to this fabulous album for its 49th birthday <3


----------



## Melkor

Today I came accross this:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Melkor




----------



## Olorgando

More than once, the Bridge of Khazad-dûm (to be found in the lexicons etc. under "Durin's Bridge") has reminded me of this Robin Trower song from 1974, which is also the title of the vinyl LP it first appeared on.
_(There is a real-world "Bridge of Sighs" in Venice, Italy, connecting the "New" Prison to the interrogation rooms in the Doge's Palace over a canal, built in 1600.)_
Its slow, heavy guitar riff also fits JRRT's Dwarves to my taste. 🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to another album that I really like today.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I believe I posted a movement from this some time ago. Here's the whole piece, performed this time by Hilary Hahn, who exhibits the virtuosity you'd expect, but also plumbs the emotional depths of the music -- all the more amazing, as she was only 20 years old at the time:






The Passacaglia (at 19:36 here) always brings me close to tears. The mental picture that sprang to mind, on first hearing it, was of a bird flying over a bombed-out city.

YMMV of course, but I'm reminded of a quote attributed to the composer:

"I look at the twentieth century, and I see only ashes".

Shostakovich was in the middle of writing the work in 1948, when the Zhdanov Decree on music was issued, leading to accusations against him, Prokofiev, Katchaturian, and others of being "formalists". As a result, he put the composition in a drawer, until after the death of Stalin, and in fact it wasn't performed publicly until 1956.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I believe I posted a movement from this some time ago. Here's the whole piece, performed this time by Hilary Hahn, who exhibits the virtuosity you'd expect, but also plumbs the emotional depths of the music -- all the more amazing, as she was only 20 years old at the time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Passacaglia (at 19:36 here) always brings me close to tears. The mental picture that sprang to mind, on first hearing it, was of a bird flying over a bombed-out city.
> 
> YMMV of course, but I'm reminded of a quote attributed to the composer:
> 
> "I look at the twentieth century, and I see only ashes".
> 
> Shostakovich was in the middle of writing the work in 1948, when the Zhdanov Decree on music was issued, leading to accusations against him, Prokofiev, Katchaturian, and others of being "formalists". As a result, he put the composition in a drawer, until after the death of Stalin, and in fact it wasn't performed publicly until 1956.


I've seen her live with the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra before and she's breathtaking with her talent.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm envious. 😓


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Terminal cuteness:






How fathers of daughters keep from permanently melting into helpless puddles, I'll never know. 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Meena and Arson are now both out of the country. You can hear an interview with them here:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Big news for ABBA fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamma Mia! ABBA Is Back After Nearly 40 Years
> 
> 
> The iconic Swedish pop group ABBA announced that Voyage will arrive in November, with a high-tech virtual concert to follow in 2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.npr.org


Here's an interview with Bjorn and Benny:


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Here's an interview with Bjorn and Benny:


I can let you all in on a little secret why S-eS is at least a closet fan of ABBA:

They make him feel young again! 🥲 Even Agnetha (the blond one) is the odd month older, while for the rest we're talking over three to five years older. 😬


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The, um, "girls" still look pretty good to me. 😊

What's more, they still have chops!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And what's even more:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Feeling romantic? How about a waltz?





(English captions available)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hey, where is everyone? I feel I'm missing out on some good music!

Well, in the meantime, I'll fill in again, with a little story about Brahms. When friends asked him why he still hadn't written a symphony, he'd say "You don't know what it's like, hearing _his _footsteps behind you, everywhere you go".

His First Symphony -- on which he worked for over a decade -- finally reached completion, and if you listen to the first few bars, it becomes obvious that he hadn't exactly shaken off the image:





Depending on your point of view, it's either rather sad. . .or hilarious. 😁


----------



## Halasían

I quite enjoy the 'new' *FAUN*! Have to say that *Laura Fella* is now one of my most favorite lead singers they've had, bringing them back toward the 'old' sound of *Elisabeth Pawelke* who left the group in 2008. Also, I was worried when multi-instrumentalist and backup singer *Fiona Rüggeberg* left the group after twenty years that she would be hard to replace. My worries were unfounded as *Adaya* has stepped in and filled the void wonderfully!






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Also, quite enjoy Laura Fella's other band *Tvinna* too


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían

Came across this beautiful cover of Crosby Stills & Nash's 'Helplessly Hoping' sung by Dea Matrona


----------



## Ithilethiel

With Christmas coming up and my present status (a few of my buds will understand) I'm loving this new song by Rhett Walker bc it's how I feel.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The Christmas Songs thread comes back tomorrow! Couldn't wait, huh? 😁


----------



## Olorgando

So I'd better get my musical comment to the current situation off today:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Didn't you post that on the Coronavirus thread? 🤔


----------



## Olorgando

Now I'm going to throw you a curve-ball that slaps its tail in your face: a version of HtH with an unusual rhythm guitarist:
That black-clad old guy with the large cross on his chest is the then abbot primate of the Benedictine Order, German-born Notker Wolf. Born 1940, he found the music of the 1960's appealing, and never changed his mind. Besides playing electric guitar, he also plays flute ..

But now to HtH:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Then there's the Black Plague edition.


----------



## Olorgando

Does flute ring a bell?
Here we go ...


----------



## Olorgando

And with Deep Purple ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Then there's the Black Plague edition.


edit: nvm this one's better


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Didn't you post that on the Coronavirus thread? 🤔


Possibly - I just haven't found a song to correspond to thermonuclear carpet bombing yet ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> Possibly - I just haven't found a song to correspond to thermonuclear carpet bombing yet ...


Close enough?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Maybe -- since you jumped the gun, anyway -- something seasonal?


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Close enough?


Nope. I said *carpet* bombing ... 👿


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Maybe -- since you jumped the gun, anyway -- something seasonal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 10848


"video not available" ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Click on the underlined part.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Click on the underlined part.


Nothing of the sort visible ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Olorgando said:


> 👿


You seem to have a new favorite emoji 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey, where is everyone? I feel I'm missing out on some good music!
> 
> Well, in the meantime, I'll fill in again, with a little story about Brahms. When friends asked him why he still hadn't written a symphony, he'd say "You don't know what it's like, hearing _his _footsteps behind you, everywhere you go".
> 
> His First Symphony -- on which he worked for over a decade -- finally reached completion, and if you listen to the first few bars, it becomes obvious that he hadn't exactly shaken off the image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your point of view, it's either rather sad. . .or hilarious. 😁


Perhaps I should have mentioned that this was the "him" Brahms was talking about:


How'd you like this guy breathing down your neck, everywhere you went? 😀


----------



## Olorgando

Erestor Arcamen said:


> You seem to have a new favorite emoji 😁


I've become quite fond of 🤬 and 👿 and 💩, too ... 😈


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to one of my favorites again


----------



## Radaghast

Would this be the proper forum to ask about _Get Back_? If so, is anyone watching it?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, it's about music, so here, or the Watching thread :








What are you watching?


Perry Mason, Episode 98: The Case of the Ill-fated Faker, featuring Sue Randall.




www.thetolkienforum.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Just found out about Chas & Dave and really enjoying so far 😁


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Something for a winter night.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been trying to find bands that I've either never heard of or that aren't as popular to listen to. Be Bop Deluxe was today's winner. Really enjoying their Sunburst Finish album so far!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I posted a video some time ago where someone had matched up IU's "My Sea" with scenes from Frozen. That one didn't have subtitles, IIRC, but I've found one that does -- though none of the various translations I've seen fully capture the nuances of the original lyrics. But the ones here convey at least the overall message:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Aldarion

Deep apoligies if I had posted this already...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Jimmy Johnson RIP.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found this gem on Reddit


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Just in time for Valentine's Day. Tayeon seems to have taken a few cues from Hwasa.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

An older one:





And a younger one:


----------



## Peter86

Most people have probably heard of the Swedish groups ABBA and Roxette, but there is one artist who I believe isn't quite as famous outside of Sweden:
Ted Gärdestad.
He lived until 1997, and he composed a lot of really great melodies (his brother Kenneth Gärdestad wrote the lyrics), and some of my favourites from them are these ones, which I conveniently could find with accurate English translations:

*"Ted Gärdestad - The sky is innocently blue (Lyrics)"*





*"Ted Gärdestad - Sun, wind and water (lyrics)"*


----------



## Aldarion

Couldn't stop listening to it...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Peter86 said:


> Most people have probably heard of the Swedish groups ABBA and Roxette


I've posted some things by Kent here, BTW.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

But also 😍!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I dunno if this counts as "music". . .


----------



## Peter86

I have been a pretty big fan of the Scandinavian group Aqua for a few years.
This group seems to be mostly known for the track "Barbie Girl", and while I have learned to enjoy that track, there are several songs from them that I would say are better.
My current favourite is probably the song "Aquarius" from their second album with the same name from 2000;
that track is incredibly well written, and surprisingly mature for a group that seems to have received a bit of a juvenile label, and it shows just how good they really can be as songwriters:






A few other tracks from this group that are worth checking out are "Roses Are Red", "Turn Back Time" and "Around The World".
Most people have probably heard those tracks at some point, although they tend to get overshadowed by the much more prominent track "Barbie Girl".


----------



## Halasían

Listening to Faun's different renditions of their song 'Pearl' they did over the last ten years with various singers...

The original album (Eden) studio recording with Margareta Aibl (Riarda) singing.





This is the only video that I'm aware of with Rairda performing live with the band. 





When Rairda left the band, Sonja Drakulich who was a past member and was performing at the festival with her band Stellamara stepped in and did a remarkable job.





I am really loving this latest performance with Laura Fellar singing lead and Adaya singing back-up.





*Pearl*
"I saw her once and then no more 
'T was Edens Light on earth a while
She passed along the meadow floor 
Spring seemed to smile, and then no more ...

Ah! What avail my magic lore? 
She shone before mine eyes awhile 
My peace is wrecked on Beauty's shore.
I saw her once and then no more...

(Bridge)

Oh might I see, her once again 
Death would soon heal this heart 
Now sad and sore, would beat anew
A while and then no more ." 

(Songwriters: Fiona Rueggeberg / Niel Florian Mitra / Oliver Pade / Ruediger Maul)


----------



## Peter86

One of my favourite old-school tracks from Metallica is the track "Fade To Black" from 1984.
I believe that this was actually that group's very first attempt at a ballad - or "power ballad" in their case - and it is an amazing song;
it has the same structure as the songs "Welcome Home (Sanitarium)" and "One" in the sense that it starts off with slow clean guitars, then gradually becomes more intense (although not quite as intense as those songs).


----------



## Halasían

Don't piss off Jeff Beck with a crackly monitor. From the movie 'Blow Up'






I love it when Jimmy Page picks up Beck's lead part...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to the Kinks today 😁


----------



## Halasían

Listening to the original and Roger McGuinn's wonderful cover of Bob Dylan's 'It's alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)


----------



## Aldarion

Listening to the Abney Park:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Got tickets to see Nick Mason for February this year and it was delayed because of Covid. Just got the new dates for later this year and very excited! 🤩


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I have vague childhood memories of this song. Fun fact: its popularity in 1958 resulted in a doubling of Nash's production that year.

Another fact: I clicked on the YouTube link and did a double-take-- Louis Prima? 😳

Then I realized it was just the name of the channel. Oh well, here he is, with the incomparable Keely Smith:


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh boy -- those were the (acid) days!




I had Jack Bruce's solo "Songs for a Tailor" back then, too:





I'd completely forgotten about his song "To Isengard" on that LP, BTW.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ah, well. Back to the (amost) present, with another one from little Vika:





I'm guessing she was 11 or 12 at the time.


----------



## Halasían

Wait... the acid didn't quite wear off yet...


----------



## HanSomReiste

I guess I will post all my Middle Earth themed metal here since it is too high tech for the Music of Middle Earth thread 🤣


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

As a matter of fact, there have been a few "metal-heavy" ME music threads, over the years. Here's one:








LOTR and black metal


It's cool how black metal bands find inspiration in Tolkien to name themselves, or their albums/songs... By the way, only Mordor names, which seem to fit to their "evil" imagery... :D 1) Amon Amarth - black metal (BM) underground band with cool atmosphere 2) Blind Guardian - the only...




www.thetolkienforum.com





A couple just on Led Zeppelin, too.


----------



## HanSomReiste

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> As a matter of fact, there have been a few "metal-heavy" ME music threads, over the years. Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOTR and black metal
> 
> 
> It's cool how black metal bands find inspiration in Tolkien to name themselves, or their albums/songs... By the way, only Mordor names, which seem to fit to their "evil" imagery... :D 1) Amon Amarth - black metal (BM) underground band with cool atmosphere 2) Blind Guardian - the only...
> 
> 
> 
> www.thetolkienforum.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple just on Led Zeppelin, too.


No way that is what I have been looking for! Thanks!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I like this, though I don't suppose it really qualifies:


----------



## HanSomReiste

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I like this, though I don't suppose it really qualifies:


That is a good one. It is one of the favorites of my 5 year old sister and 6 year old brother. Gotta love Minecraft-metal!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm partial to this one! 😄


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

HanSomReiste said:


> my 5 year old sister and 6 year old brother


About my mental age. 😅

Sometimes, when trying to make myself buckle down and get serious, I listen to this:


----------



## Halasían

_Collage by The James Gang. Always brings out feelings when I listen to it.

Blue for the blue I feel when I'm feelin down on the ground
Feelin' down
That could be most any day
Green for the eyes, take look around
When the sun goes down and the sun goes down
In the strangest way
Red for the light, got to stop this thing
Find a song to sing that is everything
That I meant to say
Meant to say

Three for the mice that are blind like the world
Never see the good that is done, just the bad
It's too late to see
Two of us make it easier to read the signs
Memorize the lines
Will you play with me?
One for the road, I'll be on my way
Come another day, when the things we say
Find a way to be
Way to be

Autumn calls for a change of year, bringing winter near us
Green to brown and the sky's a sign
Wintertime is a razor blade that the devil made
It's the price we pay for the summertime
Spring days come, it's hard to know
Where the rain comes from, where the children go
It's a nursery rhyme
Nursery rhyme





_


----------



## Persephone

My band and I had a song that was converted into an NFT and became part of a game 

Here's the link: 









Unique Digital Art - Starlight Music NFT


Starlight by L.O.S.T.




bsc.unique.one






You can listen to it for free. I don't think you can buy it unless you play the game as well. So, just listen to it for free. I wrote the lyrics.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wow, very cool! Is that you on vocals?


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wow, very cool! Is that you on vocals?


Yes... in all our other new songs I do all the vocals, even the backing ones. My daughter used to sing back up for some of my songs, but our voices have since changed in texture (she's taken a more indie sound, while I stuck with rock), and she's also busy with her own music so I had to do all the vocals on my own now...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I must say, you have quite a voice. Mine is loud, but that's basically its only "quality", I'm afraid. 😅


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I must say, you have quite a voice. Mine is loud, but that's basically its only "quality", I'm afraid. 😅


Thank you so much for appreciating. TBH, not everyone likes my voice. My own mom doesn't like my voice 😂


----------



## Starbrow

Persephone, the link wouldn't play for me.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Hmm. Still working for me.


----------



## Persephone

Starbrow said:


> Persephone, the link wouldn't play for me.


Really? I wonder why... it usually works everywhere...


----------



## Persephone

Starbrow said:


> Persephone, the link wouldn't play for me.


Where are you located? it is an NFT, and I was told that in some places, they are not allowed ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Starbrow said:


> Persephone, the link wouldn't play for me.





Persephone said:


> Really? I wonder why... it usually works everywhere...





Persephone said:


> Where are you located? it is an NFT, and I was told that in some places, they are not allowed ...


It worked for me in Germany, where I've often had issues due to some sort of "regions licensing" or similar issues - the error messages vary.


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I must say, you have quite a voice.


I can definitely second that! There are plenty of people in the specifically German version of popular music called "Schlager", some with big record sales (or whatever corresponds to that ancient analog term nowadays) who would quickly need to book sessions with voice coaches to reach that level - assuming they are able to ...


----------



## Persephone

Olorgando said:


> I can definitely second that! There are plenty of people in the specifically German version of popular music called "Schlager", some with big record sales (or whatever corresponds to that ancient analog term nowadays) who would quickly need to book sessions with voice coaches to reach that level - assuming they are able to ...


WOAH~! Really?! Thank you so much!! 

BTW, our songs (my band's) were being played RELIGIOUSLY in Ukraine before the war. I have no idea why.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Found a new channel to follow on YouTube


----------



## Olorgando

Persephone said:


> WOAH~! Really?! Thank you so much!!


At 66, I've seen and heard much ...

... including this, relatively recently (Squint-eyed being at fault, as so often - a bit of an insider joke ...) S-eS also provided me (and I actually found others by myself!) several "reaction" videos by voice coaches and other YouTube luminaries.
If this recording is from 2015 - as is believable - then she's 9 (*n i n e !*) at the time. At about the 20th hearing (including those "reaction" videos) I got the slight feeling that she shouldn't be straining her voice quite so much in future recordings. But without the slightest doubt, nothing in music has blown my mind even remotely like this performance for decades:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> Squint-eyed being at fault


Hey -- I didn't exactly "put a spell on you"! 😅

As to "future recordings", here she is, last October, age 15:





And an appropriate song for this past Valentine's Day, now age 16:





Angie still seems to have her voice.


----------



## Persephone

Oh yeah ... Angelina Jordan started singing younger than 9... she's amazing and the real deal ... I love how she sounds so distinct


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahah -- so you know about her. I've been posting her stuff here, and on the old Music thread, ever since I discovered her, several years ago.

Looks like she'll be getting more recognition (I hope) after being featured in the soundtrack for this movie:


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Ahah -- so you know about her. I've been posting her stuff here, and on the old Music thread, ever since I discovered her, several years ago.
> 
> Looks like she'll be getting more recognition (I hope) after being featured in the soundtrack for this movie:


can't see the video - something wrong with it... it said it was disabled by the owner


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

You should be able to reach it by clicking on "Watch on YouTube".


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You should be able to reach it by clicking on "Watch on YouTube".


oh she did a cover for MERCY ... nice...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Apparently recorded for the movie soundtrack.

The James Bond franchise missed a bet by not using "Shield", IMO. As well as that of hundreds of other people. 😄

Oh well, she can do very well without them. Now, if only Kfandom had appreciated the assemblage of vocal talent that went to make up Spica:




They wouldn't have broken up, and I'd be a happy man.


----------



## Halasían

Persephone said:


> can't see the video - something wrong with it... it said it was disabled by the owner


Same.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Let me just say that I'm mainly posting this because Pink Floyd is my favorite band ever. I know we have at least a few members who are from Russia and obviously it's not targeted at you. What the military is doing in Ukraine is not the blame of the everyday people from Russia.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Halasían said:


> Same.





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You should be able to reach it by clicking on "Watch on YouTube".


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Hey -- I didn't exactly "put a spell on you"! 😅





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> You should be able to reach it by clicking on "Watch on YouTube".


No, but you gave me the same advice for some clips that wouldn't run for me in TTF, which led me to loosen my resolve to have nothing to do with the data octopus Google. Though I do limit my trawling there to when I'm on TTF, a clip won't run here, or when I'm linking a clip from YT to TTF as I did above with Angelina's jaw-dropping performance.

Like this 1969 recording by Aretha Franklin, "It Ain't Fair", which I have on my Duane Allman Anthology Volume 2 vinyls and CDs.
Featuring two decidedly high-class sidemen, King Curtis on Saxophone 🎷🎷🎷 and "Skydog" Duane Allman on slide guitar ... 🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Too much fun to leave on the Coronavirus thread. 😊


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Olorgando said:


> S-eS also provided me (and I actually found others by myself!) several "reaction" videos by voice coaches and other


Well, get a load o' this -- it's freakin' hilarious! 😅





It's a year old, though, so in need of an update.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

NSYNC breaks up the Beatles.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Let me just say that I'm mainly posting this because Pink Floyd is my favorite band ever. I know we have at least a few members who are from Russia and obviously it's not targeted at you. What the military is doing in Ukraine is not the blame of the everyday people from Russia.


Does being an administrator free from following the rules?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'll confess to being a bit uneasy about that one.

But I always try to look on the bright side. 🙂


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> They wouldn't have broken up, and I'd be a happy man.


Maybe I'm being a little unfair, as I later learned they were signed to a small company, who couldn't afford the amount of promotion necessary to break through in Kpop World.

But it's still true that KNetizens mostly expect a rigid adherence to the normal formula of Lead Singer, Main Singer, Main Dancer, Main Rapper, Main "Visual". Spica members were never great dancers, at least of the gymnastic variety, though they sometimes did a bit in performance:




(If that one doesn't work for you, this should):





But really, they much preferred just to stand there and _sing_:










(Sorry for the reposts, but the originals were over two years ago, and hey -- nobody cared then either! 😄)

Oh, a bit of personal TMI: Every time I see Kim Boa (blonde) my immediate initial reaction is "OMG -- is that Claire?!" (old girlfriend. Impossible-- that was a loooong time ago. But still. . .sigh. . .😢)


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, get a load o' this -- it's freakin' hilarious! 😅


What was new to me was that comparison to a version by the song's writer and composer, "Screamin' Jay" Hawkins (whose picture she holds up in the run-up to her own performance). No question anymore where she took her cue for that. And she *AB - SO - LUTE - LY* holds her own against an awesome original.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Definitely. And as far as her covers of _modern _singers go, I notice many reactors find hers _superior _to the originals.

So do I. 😉


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I was just remembering David Peel, the original punk.






That's from 1970.


----------



## Halasían

Was contemplating the wars in my life, and I listened to this wonderful cover of Bob Dylan's song 'Masters of War'. Such gripping feeling!


----------



## Halasían

An old fav of mine just came up on youtube...


----------



## Olorgando

Gave the first two songs on the Joe Bonamassa live DVD "Now Serving *Royal Tea* _{name of his previous studio album}_ Live From The Ryman" _{Auditorium in Nashville}_ a listen. Live as in live-stream, as it was recorded at the Ryman in 2021 _September 2020, and released in June 2021_, when there were still some severe COVID restrictions. I'd *read* about Bonamassa, and remembered correctly that he'd opened for B.B. King as a 12-(!!!)-year old back in 1989. Definitely a fire-fingered picker. The second song, title song of the studio album "Royal Tea" sure reminded me of some of Roy Buchanan's fireworks ... 😯😲😵🤪🤩


----------



## Halasían




----------



## Olorgando

Now listened to the whole Joe Bonamassa DVD "Now Serving Royal Tea Live From The Ryman" wall-to-wall. Finest dose of blues-rock I've had in a long time. Thunder, lightning, lava, avalanches - all there, The set itself (preceded by an introduction) was about an hour and 20 minutes, finishing up with "Cradle Rock" by Rory Gallagher, "Walk In My Shadow" from the band Free's first album, and a medley of Jethro Tull's "A New Day Yesterday" and Yes's "Starship Trooper".
Plus two more songs played off-screen while 10 minutes of credits rolled.

😛😍🤩🎸🎸🎸🎸🎸


----------



## Halasían

Giving cover/tribute bands a revisit...






I'm still crush on the lead singer and harmonica player Anna Kristina


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to Tom Waits more lately


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Giving cover/tribute bands a revisit...
> I'm still crush on the lead singer and harmonica player Anna Kristina


Um ... yes ... seven minutes of mouth harp solo (over half the running time) ... ? And she doesn't quite measure up to Jazz harmonica firebrand Toots Thielemans, whom I have on my vinyl collection "Montreux Jazz Festival 1975", LP "The Oscar Peterson Big 6" (which I haven't been able to find on YT).

Does your wife know about this ... ? 😏


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I don't have one, so I'm allowed multiple crushes. Katerina is a current fave:


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> Um ... yes ... seven minutes of mouth harp solo (over half the running time) ... ? And she doesn't quite measure up to Jazz harmonica firebrand Toots Thielemans, whom I have on my vinyl collection "Montreux Jazz Festival 1975", LP "The Oscar Peterson Big 6" (which I haven't been able to find on YT).
> 
> Does your wife know about this ... ? 😏


🤣She does.  
If by 'measuring up' you mean 'as good as', that may be so, but I prefer seeing and hearing Anna play her harmonica live for seven minutes vs your old white dude. 

And it's a harmonica, not a harp. Here you go. A cover of Metallica's 'One' on Harp:


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> And it's a harmonica, not a harp.


I posted *mouth* harp, not harp. That *is* a synonym for harmonica, along with French harp and mouth organ. It *is* also a bit ambiguous, as the term is also used for a few other, apparently mainly oriental mouth instruments.


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> I posted *mouth* harp, not harp. That *is* a synonym for harmonica, along with French harp and mouth organ. It *is* also a bit ambiguous, as the term is also used for a few other, apparently mainly oriental mouth instruments.


I know. I was just _funnin' witcha _ I was going to post the Kitt sisters anyway and thought that stretch made a good segue. 😅



> If by 'measuring up' you mean 'as good as', that may be so, but I prefer seeing and hearing Anna play her harmonica live for seven minutes vs your old white dude.


 My point still stands.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> If by 'measuring up' you mean 'as good as', that may be so, but I prefer seeing and hearing Anna play her harmonica live for seven minutes vs your old white dude.


I suppose; that's one big difference between video clips and vinyl ... 

I'll share a bit of the commentary on the back of the album cover of that Montreux Jazz Festival 1975 session that I mentioned above, as I find it amusing:

"This _{instrumental}_ unfamiliarity took the form of a man standing on stage with his hands over his mouth, linked to some wires which swooped away from his trousers in a fine parabola. This was the harmonica player Toots Thielemans, who was the first soloist off the mark, blowing a tremendous gale of quavers into the night air, seeming at times, because of the position of his cupped hands, not to be playing an instrument at all but miming to a record, as slightly looney jazz buffs sometimes will, before a mirror in the privacy of their own room."


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> that's one big difference between video clips and vinyl ...


 🤣 I'm talking live shows.


Moving on ... this has to be the absolute best cover of Bob Dylan's 'Masters of War' ... Connie Gordon






(Yes, it's worth being here on the same page twice!)


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Katerina is a current fave


I'm not forgetting Hwasa, though.


----------



## Halasían

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I'm not forgetting Hwasa, though.


Looks like she gets off at least three times in that video... 1:03. 2:12. & 3:09. 😅 

Today's cover is of Fleetwood Mac's 'Oh Well' performed live by Haim


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's Hwasa who gets her listeners off.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

I play in my school band, and we will play _Escape from the Deep_, by Brian Balmages at our concert next week. I searched for music by the same composer, came across _Moscow, 1941 _and it's beautiful.


----------



## HALETH✒🗡

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> I play in my school band, and we will play _Escape from the Deep_, by Brian Balmages at our concert next week. I searched for music by the same composer, came across _Moscow, 1941 _and it's beautiful.


I haven't heard about Brian Balmages before but I like this musical composition so much that I don't think he could ever create anything as excellent as it. According to Tolkien,


----------



## Persephone

This is another of our new music - this is CRAWL


__
https://soundcloud.com/lost-ph%2Fcrawl


----------



## Persephone

I also do covers... here's my cover of FAITHFULLY, by Journey


__
https://soundcloud.com/jrzy%2Ffaithfully-cover-featuring-raffy-swap-one


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wow -- a professional musician in our ranks! 🤩


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wow -- a professional musician in our ranks! 🤩


Have been one since 1994 - LOL! (WOW, that aged me).


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Today's cover is of Fleetwood Mac's 'Oh Well' performed live by Haim


Not bad - but I liked the version by "Belfast Busking" better ...


----------



## Halasían

Olorgando said:


> Not bad - but I liked the version by "Belfast Busking" better ...


Good for you. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Persephone said:


> This is another of our new music - this is CRAWL
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/lost-ph%2Fcrawl


I was just on Soundcloud looking for the 'Viking Funeral commercial' but saw it had been removed. Checked out your stuff again while I was there. 


Another live cover from Zepparela... Rock n Roll! Clementine sure can channel Bonzo!


----------



## Olorgando

Persephone said:


> Have been one since 1994 - LOL! (WOW, that aged me).


Have you seen a picture of Keith Richards's face in say the last 40 plus years? I own his 2010 autobiography (in German translation, in case my wife would like to read it too), which is my guess for about the time that his biological age caught up to his face ... 😁

You're Pippin compared to him.


----------



## Olorgando

Halasían said:


> Another live cover from Zepparela... Rock n Roll! Clementine sure can channel Bonzo!


Good stuff! But I had the impression that the gals (not just on this take) have to strain to hit Robert Plant's high shrieks - mighta been those tight pants he wore ... 🥶😁


----------



## Olorgando

Finally found four songs from that 2021 DVD of Joe Bonamassa's live-stream concert "Now Serving Royal Tea Live From The Rymann" that I bought recently.
I'll just dump 'em on you without comment, not being a musician myself - and slack-jawed ... 😲


----------



## Persephone

Olorgando said:


> Have you seen a picture of Keith Richards's face in say the last 40 plus years? I own his 2010 autobiography (in German translation, in case my wife would like to read it too), which is my guess for about the time that his biological age caught up to his face ... 😁
> 
> You're Pippin compared to him.


... to be fair to Mr Richards, women in music pay more attention to their looks than their male counterparts, especially as we age, we become more conscious. Take a look at Amy Lee, Avril, Nancy Wilson, Gwen Stefani, and Tina Turner ... they all look younger compared to the men of music of their generation. Could be botox or fillers - or just genetics. 

I have an insane skin-care regimen and avoid food that can affect me in any way shape or form. So far I have not gone under the knife, but, who knows, I may have to at some point. 

I listen to this sometimes... when writing or doing the dishes


----------



## Olorgando

Persephone said:


> ... to be fair to Mr Richards, women in music pay more attention to their looks than their male counterparts, especially as we age, we become more conscious.


... to be fair to "Keef" - I'm quoting from his autobiography, in which he appears to be quite candid about his drug abuse, especially heroin and cocaine - for perhaps the first half of his life what he did was quite the *opposite* of paying attention to his looks and health. He does comment wryly that he'd been to the funerals of quite a few doctors who, during these wild years, predicted that he had at most X years (months?) left to live if he kept up that destructive behavior ...


Persephone said:


> I listen to this sometimes... when writing or doing the dishes


Thanks for the link, but I'm currently not up to listening to almost 76 minutes straight. And orchestral music generally - in my non-musician's book I lump it into the "classical" category, possibly to the horror of musicians - is not high on my list of favorites.
In "classical" music, as in every genre that I listen to occasionally, I'm a guitar nut.
In college in the US between 1973 and 1975, I had the good fortune to attend a concert by virtuoso guitarist Christopher Parkening.
I have four of his vinyl albums, all between 1968 and 1973. Here's a piece from the 1968 album "In The Spanish Style" that I definitely remember:






And here's a version of the same piece by Parkening's teacher and mentor, who thought quite highly of him - possibly the classical guitar giant of the 20th century, Andres Segovia.


----------



## Persephone

Olorgando said:


> ... to be fair to "Keef" - I'm quoting from his autobiography, in which he appears to be quite candid about his drug abuse, especially heroin and cocaine - for perhaps the first half of his life what he did was quite the *opposite* of paying attention to his looks and health. He does comment wryly that he'd been to the funerals of quite a few doctors who, during these wild years, predicted that he had at most X years (months?) left to live if he kept up that destructive behavior ...


LOL!! He has outlived a lot of people, come to think of it. On that note, drug use will destroy anyone's physical appearance. Women in music who also did drugs look just as worn out. As for Doctors, I developed a deep mistrust of them over the years. Many are "drug dealers" and not actual healers. 



Olorgando said:


> Thanks for the link, but I'm currently not up to listening to almost 76 minutes straight. And orchestral music generally - in my non-musician's book I lump it into the "classical" category, possibly to the horror of musicians - is not high on my list of favorites.
> In "classical" music, as in every genre that I listen to occasionally, I'm a guitar nut.



LOL! I have tons of music in my playlist that go on for 5 hours straight - almost all are ambient. I listen to these while writing - puts me in a mood and in the right mindset. But I do love me some guitar music. 



Olorgando said:


> In college in the US between 1973 and 1975, I had the good fortune to attend a concert by virtuoso guitarist Christopher Parkening.
> I have four of his vinyl albums, all between 1968 and 1973. Here's a piece from the 1968 album "In The Spanish Style" that I definitely remember:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a version of the same piece by Parkening's teacher and mentor, who thought quite highly of him - possibly the classical guitar giant of the 20th century, Andres Segovia.



My favorite guitarist is JOE SATRIANI


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Persephone said:


> I have tons of music in my playlist that go on for 5 hours straight


Well, here's _ten _hours of Studio Ghibli music! 😊


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, here's _ten _hours of Studio Ghibli music! 😊


Thank you! I'll probably use this for some of my lighthearted writings  

This is another ambient music that I use for the story I am currently writing


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Ahah -- speaking of Ghibl, the first Miyazaki movie I ever saw was Nausicaa; loved it then, love it now.

And I wasn't the only one. It affected one guy so much he decided to try to make a working mowe -- and he did. I posted his test flight, and the Nausicaa suite on the old music thread, then serendipitously discovered what happens if you hit the "Play" icons simultaneously. Try it! 😃


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Posting some Yes in honor of Alan White who passed away on 5/26


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, here's _ten _hours of Studio Ghibli music! 😊


Are you daft?!?!? That's longer then the three cinematic LoTR DVDs back-to-back! 🥵


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Did you miss the "relaxing" part? 😄


----------



## Olorgando

Persephone said:


> My favorite guitarist is JOE SATRIANI


I don't really have one favorite guitarist, as the vinyls and disks I own cover so many genres and styles that it's apples and oranges territory.
I do have a favorite guitar *trio*, though; Di Meola, McLaughlin, and de Lucia (the latter sadly passed away over 8 years ago).
One reason is probably that I saw and heard them in West Berlin in 1983, playing the set from their legendary album "Friday Night in San Francisco" of 1981.
The first three titles of the album actually were a round-robin of duets, the fourth and fifth actual trios.

This is the fourth title, the trio actually recorded in San Francisco






Memory dims, but it might have been after this title that the audience of 2000 exploded, jumped to their feet (with a lower ceiling we'd have all been hanging in the rafters ...  ) All five titles of the whatever are utterly mind-bending ... 🥵


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Did you miss the "relaxing" part? 😄





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Well, here's _ten _hours of Studio Ghibli music! 😊


Ten hours is 600 minutes ... or 36,000 seconds ... where in this (Pacific?) ocean of sound might I find the "relaxing" part? ... 🥶


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I'm sure it's in there somewhere.

Meanwhile. . .your mention of classical music earlier made me recall the first "classical" record I bought under my own power. I'd been listening to classical music for a few years, discovering some old records in my parents collection, after seeing "The Magnificent Rebel", a biopic about Beethoven, on TV at age 12.

Later, a local FM station played classical, as well as other music, in the days before rigid playlists. One day I turned them on after school, and heard a piano piece, accompanied by what sounded like a child's ratchet. It was odd enough to make me call the station to ask who it was. In my ignorance, I heard "Darius Mio".

After some searching of bins in a couple of discount department stores, I came across this:

Nonesuch Records was a budget label, popular with college students in the sixties -- $1.77 at the store where I bought it.

_Le Boeuf Sur le Toit _is from 1919, made up of French music hall tunes and songs the composer had heard while serving as assistant to Paul Clauel, ambassador to Brasil at the end of the Great War. He intended it for use as "soundtrack" music for a Chaplin film. It was never used, * but Jean Cocteau liked it so much that he produced a ballet for it.

Here's a performance; I don't believe it reproduces the original, but it does provide some entertaining nonsense to look at while listening. (The sirens and car horns at the end of part one aren't part of the music -- although I believe there was a police raid in the original ballet -- and the policemen ended up dancing with the dance hall girls):










* The only time I know it _was _so used was when I made a tape rrecording of it for the use of a local theater that was running a Chaplin film.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK, well that was long-winded and pompous enough. As balance, here's basically how I learned to sing:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Learning more about Elvis Costello and the Attractions, I had no idea of his first SNL performance...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Also! Pink Floyd's album Obscured by Clouds, a very underrated album in my opinion, was released 50 years ago today!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I remember being excited about Elvis appearing on SNL -- and IIRC I had that Floyd LP..


Persephone said:


> favorite guitarist


Mine fluctuate, depending on who I'm into. At the moment, it's Wagakki Band, so Machiya. I don't think I've posted this one before, since there's no Yuko:


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I remember being excited about Elvis appearing on SNL -- and IIRC I had that Floyd LP..
> 
> Mine fluctuate, depending on who I'm into. At the moment, it's Wagakki Band, so Machiya. I don't think I've posted this one before, since there's no Yuko:



This is my favorite guitarist from Japan: Tak Fujiwara


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nice -- I'll have to look into him. 🙂

A little info on Machiya's guitar: looks like he's using the 7-string baritone Sago he switched to a few years ago, from the 6-string. I can't tell if it has the same 33" 29 fret neck; I couldn't find a demo of it, but here's a short one of the 6-string:





He said he switched because it cut down on the number times he needs to change guitars during live performances.

While I'm here, I may as well include some Yuko, showing how she combines modern technique with traditional _shigin _style singing:


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Nice -- I'll have to look into him. 🙂
> 
> A little info on Machiya's guitar: looks like he's using the 7-string baritone Sago he switched to a few years ago, from the 6-string. I can't tell if it has the same 33" 29 fret neck; I couldn't find a demo of it, but here's a short one of the 6-string:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said he switched because it cut down on the number times he needs to change guitars during live performances.
> 
> While I'm here, I may as well include some Yuko, showing how she combines modern technique with traditional _shigin _style singing:




Love it!!!

Here's another Japanese band and this time they are covering a Filipino song in TAGALOG!!!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Lament for Aredhel:


__
https://soundcloud.com/lyrachloe%2Flament-of-aredhel


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Lúthien's Lament for Beren:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

The Song of Beren and Lúthien:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Mother Earth:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Star Wars - Across the Stars (Piano):


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Star Wars - Main Theme (Piano):


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Star Wars - The Force Theme (Piano):


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Are You Still There?


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Until Death Do Us Part:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Secret Garden - Song From a Secret Garden:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Secret Garden - Adagio:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Secret Garden - Sleepsong:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Secret Garden - Appassionata:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Secret Garden - Lament for a Frozen Flower:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Secret Garden - Passacaglia:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Your Lie in April - Emotional Music:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

A Elbereth Gilthoniel - Cover by Helen Trevillion:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

A Elbereth Gilthoniel - by Yolanda Mott:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

A Elbereth Gilthoniel - by the Romberg Choir:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Galadriel's Song of Eldamar, Ai! Laurie Lantar:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Evenstar (I like how the pitch of this one is higher than the original; just makes it all the more emotional):


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

May It Be - Enya:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Celtic Music - Aquatic Elves:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Celtic Music - Moonsong:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Celtic Music - Woodland Tales:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Celtic Music - Spirit of the Wild:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Everdream - by Epic Soul Factory:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Danny Rayel - The Celtic Princess:


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Danny Rayel - Tears of Love:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Boleros Psicodelicos!


----------



## Persephone

𝓜𝓲𝓻𝓲𝓮𝓵 𝓘𝓽𝓱𝓲𝓵𝔀𝓮𝓷 𝓐𝓶𝓪𝓷𝓲𝓮𝓵 said:


> Lament for Aredhel:
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/lyrachloe%2Flament-of-aredhel


this one's addictive!


----------



## Lómelindë Lindórië

Persephone said:


> this one's addictive!


It's my favourite out of all of them!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

My favorite theme -- and title sequence! -- of the various ST series:





Followed by this one:





Great work by NeonVisual too, BTW! Jack 'em to 1080 for the full effect.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Official soundtrack from The Stanley Parable Ultra Deluxe was dropped on YouTube today! 😍


----------



## Persephone

This is one of my favorite Filipino bands ever: WOLFGANG 

(The song means Judas' Kiss in English)


----------



## Olorgando

Persephone said:


> This is one of my favorite Filipino bands ever: WOLFGANG


Ehwot? How does a Filipino band arrive at a German first name for a band name??? It's the name of my late uncle - mother's brother and also my godfather.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Wow -- Persephone's a metal head! 😳

Is it just me, or is that track left-channel only? Anyway, I confess I like this one better:




Though I have no idea what he's singing about.


----------



## Persephone

Olorgando said:


> Ehwot? How does a Filipino band arrive at a German first name for a band name??? It's the name of my late uncle - mother's brother and also my godfather.



I think the lead vocalist is half German. My father is half-German. His mom's last name is Schmidt - can't get any German than that


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wow -- Persephone's a metal head! 😳
> 
> Is it just me, or is that track left-channel only? Anyway, I confess I like this one better:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though I have no idea what he's singing about.




I saw them perform live and they are AMAZING!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Wow -- Persephone's a metal head! 😳





Persephone said:


> I think the lead vocalist is half German. My father is half-German. His mom's last name is Schmidt - can't get any German than that


OK, after a quick listen I'm guessing they didn't name themselves after the most famous Wolfgang of all times - Amadeus Mozart ... 

Though he would fit in this thread, I'll leave a post of his music to those more familiar with it than I am ...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How about some Rossini?





Or if that's too high-falutin:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Oh sorry, we were doing classical, here's a fun one


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh, we're doing _Satanic _classical music now? OK, how about Scriabin's one-movement Piano Sonata No. 6, which he was afraid of, refusing to play in public, because he thought it was cursed??

Listen -- _if you dare_: 👿


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

This one, also from 2001: A Space Odyssey always freaked me out but I like it


----------



## Persephone

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> How about some Rossini?




this reminded me of LIBERA. This is my favorite song of theirs


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Posting a Dad joke in the Shoutbox reminded me of one of MAMAMOO's crackhead videos I once posted, full of Korean Dad jokes. I found this version with English subtitles. I'm not sure they help -- puns don't translate well -- but here it is anyway:





Okay-- I confess it was mainly an excuse to look at Hwasa in those glasses again. 🙄


----------



## Persephone

one of the first covers I recorded. I plan to redo this with the band 


__
https://soundcloud.com/jrzy%2Fparamores-let-the-flames-begin-cover-by-jrzy-and-jg


----------



## Persephone

... and in case you're all wondering if I ever write love songs - I TRIED. this is one of the few love songs I wrote that actually sounds like a love song 😆 I'm not in love so it's hard to write about it and make it sound genuine 


__
https://soundcloud.com/jrzy%2Fon-the-line


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Fëanor_7




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

One of the great things about youtube is discovering music you could never have imagined.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Guess I need to make amends for that one.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A brand new one from little Vikula.




And someone new to me:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Seeing Roger Waters live for the second time, tonight. Pumped!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Oh great. Leaving one creaky old guy alone on guard duty all night. 😟

Jeez -- it's not like I'm still


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh great. Leaving one creaky old guy alone on guard duty all night. 😟
> 
> Jeez -- it's not like I'm still


As Elton John once said....

And I'm gonna be high***
As a kite by then








Spoiler: ***



not really


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Radaghast

Erestor Arcamen said:


>


I was going to post an Exorcist gif until Simon Cowell made that joke.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And on the other end of the spectrum, still my favorite moment.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I was one of those "Why did this come up on my recommendations" guys.




Until I remembered I'd been looking at the "I Accidentally Became a Meme" channel.


This is my favorite version of that song:





Love those girls. Sigh. 🥺


----------



## Berzelmayr

I actually discovered this song through a meme ("country slander"):


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

How about some more bluegrass banjo er, tsugaru shamisen?





That's the piece Setsu's grandfather spent a lifetime mastering, in Those Snow White Notes:


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Berzelmayr said:


>


Another Moon song:




An English translation can be found here:








My Mister OST – Dear Moon [Lyrics English Translation]


Dear Moon Dear moon, my moonYou never come closeLike that moon that I can’t reachNo matter how much I hurry after it Oh moon, like moonWhy won’t you disappear?You’re like that moon that follows meE…




kpop9977.com


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

If you like Japanese music, maybe you'd enjoy another clip from Masihro no Oto:





Or, for a mix of traditional with modern:


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

And meanwhile, in another language:




No captions, unfortunately, but here's one in English:


----------



## Aldarion

Time for classics:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Seeing Billy Joel live tonight!


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Lithóniel

My favorite songggg!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Since no one paid the slightest attention when I posted this song two years ago, I'm reposting (a different version) out of spite:





So there!


----------



## Ealdwyn

So I got into a conversation about classic horror movie actors, and now I've been singing this classic all day


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Aaaaand here's a couple from Page 1 of the _old _Music thread -- four years ago now!


----------



## Olorgando

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Aaaaand here's a couple from Page 1 of the _old _Music thread -- four years ago now!


Necroposting does occasionally have drawbacks ... 🥴


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

OK --- how about this one from the next-to-last page, then?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Another stab from the past: the Indian Beatles!


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

"This video is not available"


----------



## Berzelmayr

It works for me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Is this just any music, or Tolkien-based?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Any music, as can be seen (and heard!) from the posts here.

I did start a thread for ME-associated music some time ago:









Music for Middle Earth


[Note: This thread was originally titled "Music for Rohan?", and my OP reflects this. I changed the title because, as you can see, things quickly got out of, um, han! :p] Maybe -- At least I can imagine it at Meduseld. See what you think:




www.thetolkienforum.com





My original intent was to find music that might conceivably be heard there -- of course that soon got derailed. 😅

But if you can find some possibilities, they'd be welcome. And, as I said, here it's pretty much anything goes, within forum rules.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

I see. Thanks for the clarity. I may send some things here soon!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Excellent! I'll just say that we mostly try to limit our posts to one or two at a time, to allow others to contribute. Takings turns, you see.

Although I notice I broke that "rule" above. 😄


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

I understand completely! I know there are some rules like that around here, mostly unspoken. For instance, in my RPGs, I practically never double-post. Just courtesy.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Of course, the "official" forum rules that apply here have mostly to do with language or politics; we have had to delete a (very) few posts which broke those.

Call the "unwritten rules" more custom. And, since another custom is to try to avoid extended "commentary" here, as on the Joke and Meme thread, I'll take the opportunity to mark a 50th (😳!) anniversary:


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Of course, the "official" forum rules that apply here have mostly to do with language or politics; we have had to delete a (very) few posts which broke those.


I see... That makes perfect sense. I make an effort to reread the rules every week.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Thought this was pretty cool 😎

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/BeAmazed/comments/wqlhdf


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Yeah! I posted something featuring throat singing-- four years ago now? 😳 -- on the Music for Middle-earth thread, as possible "Easterling music" :




If anyone would like to see the guy in person, I posted about him here:

Post in thread 'Music for Middle Earth' https://www.thetolkienforum.com/threads/music-for-middle-earth.23727/post-518332


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

That's great! Reminds me of the Chinese erhu:


----------



## Ealdwyn

Another gem from Tom Cardy just landed


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

A little late-night nostalgia.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Berzelmayr said:


>


Love the Greek 60s NEO KYMA!
My favorite interpreter of Mikis Theodorakis is Soula Birbili:


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

> On 17 December 1977, Costello and the Attractions, as a replacement act for the Sex Pistols, were scheduled to play "Less Than Zero" on _Saturday Night Live_; however, in imitation of a rebellious act by Jimi Hendrix on a BBC show, Costello stopped the song mid-intro, yelling "Stop! Stop!" to his band, and played "Radio Radio" instead – a song that criticises the commercialisation of the airwaves, which NBC and Lorne Michaels had forbidden them to play. Costello was subsequently banned from the show (the ban was lifted in 1989) and he received considerable attention as an angry young man. His insistence on performing "Radio Radio" on _SNL_ proved a boon to his debut album, and its popularity exploded in the U.S. after the performance.


Here's that original performance:





And in 1999, with the Beastie Boys no less:


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Well, what do you know-- a song about the Finnish Dead Marshes, from the Finnish ZZ Top! 

Now, for something completely different, another Uptown Funk dance mashup, with amazing editing:


----------



## Eljorahir

RUSH -- "Rivendell"

"...peace of mind and sanctuary by Loudwater's flow..."
Neil Peart lives forever!


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Just because I quoted it in the Shoutbox.





From _1960_!


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The competition:





But the best ones by far, in those days, were from Shasta:


----------



## Eljorahir

Might need this after all those sugar drinks.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

The Chinese classic returns!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> The Chinese classic returns!


This one's still my favorite


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Halasían

Our recent new Shaman member brought me back to this song...

_Life left you a broken boy, man
To fight the war an angry young man
Now it's time to be a shaman
Take these wings and learn to fly man

I lost my grip and took a trip
On a magic mushroom rocket ship
Rode the waves and didn't flip
The rainbow-flavoured astral trip_


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Eljorahir

One Christmas Eve my Dad called a radio station and got them to play this "song".


----------



## Aldarion

Something far better than anything you will find on radio nowadays:


----------



## Halasían

You don't listen to the right stations. Subterranea on 4ZzZ had an epic playlist yesterday!


----------



## Berzelmayr

The slomo scene of Galadriel on a horse reminded me to this:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

This is a brilliant piece by Jenkins:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Boromir does the waltz!


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

And then there's Mussorgsky, whose name in Russian is interesting to say the least, not unlike his music.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Halasían

It was nice to hear some new music from Omnia today!


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Seeing Elton John tonight 





A photo 😁, he was fabulous and hador energy than I'd expect a 75 year old man to have lol


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

On an Elton John kick now...


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Catching the opening of an episode of the 60s Batman TV show on MeTV sparked a memory of buying this lp back in those distant days. I guess I thought it was the soundtrack. It wasn't. This cut struck me as especially ridiculous then:




But on listening to it on YouTube, it sounds much cooler now -- maybe because "Dan & Dale" were actually Sun Ra and the Blues Project! 😳


----------



## Olorgando

Been on YT too long today, maybe - but I like this (and know quite a few of the riffs).


----------



## Olorgando

Erm? I was sure those were 100 riffs ... but it did say Part 1 ...
... maybe like the 100-years-war between England and France in the 14th and 15 centuries, that was somewhat longer than 100, too ... 🤔


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Eljorahir

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> And then there's Mussorgsky, whose name in Russian is interesting to say the least, not unlike his music.


Night on Bald Mountain was one of our favorites to play back in my high school band days. We played it on stage in the school's theater. We also played a version on the football field during halftime (marching band!). I think I was playing the bass drum at the time.
Memories from 1981 (approx.)
Thanks for posting! 🙂


----------



## Halasían

Just a jammin'


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I believe I may have posted a cut from this LP of West Coast cool jazz, some time ago. Here's the whole thing:




Bought that one when I was 16 or 17. Played the heck out of it -- wishing I could be as cool on the tenor sax.


----------



## Deimos




----------



## Deimos

Just listen to it and don't watch the conductor making faces


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Still one of my favorite classical pieces and from one of my favorite movies too. I always thought it was creepy


----------



## Deimos

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Still one of my favorite classical pieces and from one of my favorite movies too. I always thought it was creepy


Kubrick's 2001? ('Cause if it's not it sure sounds like it😬)


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Deimos said:


> Kubrick's 2001? ('Cause if it's not it sure sounds like it😬)


Yup! I also use it on my Halloween playlist I play outside when the Trick or Treater's come


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Don't forget this one, which, despite all evidence to the contrary, people have for decades insisted was used in the Omen films:




I did use it for the opening titles of "Metropolis", when a couple of friends who owned a theater needed a soundtrack, back when distribution companies sent silent movies without one.

For the next section, I used part of this, which, considering I wasn't able to see the film again before assembling the music, ended up having some serendipitous synchronization. If you want to really freak the kiddies out, add it to your "playlist". 👿


----------



## Deimos

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Don't forget this one, which, despite all evidence to the contrary, people have for decades insisted was used in the Omen films:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use it for the opening titles of "Metropolis", when a couple of friends who owned a theater needed a soundtrack, back when distribution companies sent silent movies without one.
> 
> For the next section, I used part of this, which, considering I wasn't able to see the film again before assembling the music, ended up having some serendipitous synchronization. If you want to really freak the kiddies out, add it to your "playlist". 👿


I've always liked Carmina Burana...the whole thing


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Then here's another selection from that Ozawa recording.




And a concert performance of "In the Tavern":




Everyone drinks!


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Deimos

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Then here's another selection from that Ozawa recording.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a concert performance of "In the Tavern":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone drinks!


Seiji Ozawa is a legend, a musical Midas. 
Doesn't matter what piece he conducts, the most prosaic work becomes an extraordinary experience for listener


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Trying out some more new music that I've never listened to before


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

After that, you'll need some wakeup music! 😄


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Seeing Nick Mason tonight 😍😍😍😍😍😍


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Berzelmayr said:


>


It's interesting to contrast this full orchestral version of 1901 with the 1893 version for smaller forces, which conveys a more intimate feeling. To me, it seems closer to the composer's personal conception of death "as a happy deliverance, an aspiration towards the happiness of the hereafter, rather than as a painful passing away."

Here are a couple of sections from a 1988 Harmonia Mundi recording:









(All the sections are on YouTube, if you want to hear them)

I picked the CD up many years ago, and it remains a favorite; really lovely performance.


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Nuts. Now you've reminded me of how I missed out on a great deal on a bass recorder, when a local music store went out of business. 😪

I do have a sopranino (what she's playing in the second piece) given to me by a friend many years ago. A fun instrument-- Baroque, though, of course, not the Renaissance instruments she uses. 

What I really lust after are crumhorns! And since I don't like to post comments here without including music, here's a piece for them, which I have a feeling may be Eduardo's favorite instrument too:


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Listening to The Kinks today!


----------



## Aldarion

Nanowar of Steel being awesome as always.


----------



## Aldarion

Clamavi de Profundis strikes again. Honestly, indie music producers can be so awesome:


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

Battle of the Ents?


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Halasían




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

I took a nap this afternoon, and this was playing in my dream:




I won't say what _else _was going on. . .


----------



## Berzelmayr




----------



## Lithóniel

Cuando Nadie Ve - Morat


----------



## Lithóniel

SELENAAAA


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

I've been in a Ghibli mood lately so listening to one of my favorite songs 😍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Compare the composer's concert performance:


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee

Here is a nice band song:





Media Player







www.jwpepper.com





It's about the Mississippi.


----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Aldarion




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

It's amazing how many gems there are to be discovered; here's an example:


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner

Some music for meditation-- or mind expansion. I was turned on to it way back by some art students. Ahead of its time (1969).




You'll definitely want the headphones for this. 😉


----------



## Erestor Arcamen




----------



## CheriptheRipper

Been scouring through this dude's discography today to see if he's got anything worthwhile and wondered upon this.
It's jamaican rap, kind of odd to listen to.


----------

